# CigarBid Addicts forum



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi my name is watchman_01 and I am a CigarBid addict. The deals are just too good to pass up. Here are some of the common excuses:

Oh I will never get it for that price anyways so why not place a bid and just see? 
Well with the shipper saver i only pay for the once a week shipping.
OMG I cannot believe the price of that Padron 1926 Maduro. I just want 1 for my Humidor.

And all of this leads to the eventual Spousal issues:

What dear? What package? No I told you I stopped buying from CigarBid weeks ago.
This was an old order that I paid for a long time ago and it was on backorder.
That is just a cigar bomb from one of my friends at Puff.com forums.

Any other addicts our there? Maybe we can setup a CigarBid addict trading site. That's the ticket. Trade cigars to get out of our addiction!!!

Hold on I have to go and place one more bid.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

CigarBid is absolutely KILLING my pocket book right now!

Getting some smokes I want to try and also many more for PIF / Bombs to send out to members (been wanting to send more quality here lately).

It is friggin addicting no doubt.... I spent $30 on my first ever order, then a little over $40, this last billed order was now $98 and the bill for this Thursday so far is up to $140 (and there is still 3 more days of bidding)!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!

But at least I will have a good stocks and many new sticks to smoke.


----------



## S.G Lawn (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been Cbid free for 2 weeks know. :beerchug: But I do hear it calling my name all the time.


----------



## schickjustin (Aug 20, 2011)

Cbid has hit me really bad lately I have had a shipment every week for the past month I have to slow down


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

It's sort of strange. You bid hoping to win, however at some point you hope someone outbids you because you placed too many bids. Somewhere around Wednesday afternoon when I finally peek at the weeks tally it finally sinks in.

Now don't get me wrong, Incredible Cigars at Incredible Prices! Now if I could just get my credit card companies to accept some of my cigars as payment.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

CBA...cigar bidders anonymous 

I cought that bug... Hopefully my new cooler purchase will help me slow down (cough cough)


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

My name is Bobby and I have a problem.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Will we are going to keep the acronym CBA. I like that one. First you start off with 1 or 2 humidors. Then you go to the cooler. Before you know it you have a wine-a-dor and it is all downhill from there.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello Bobby:welcome:


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

Im currently watching 4 fairly expensive boxes of cigars that I want. I am going to stalk them till the last second and hope I get at least 1 if not all 4:faint2:.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> Will we are going to keep the acronym CBA. I like that one. First you start off with 1 or 2 humidors. Then you go to the cooler. Before you know it you have a wine-a-dor and it is all downhill from there.


I thought having a sponsor (or Girlfriend, whichever you prefer) would help until I brought home a 48qt igloo and she advised me to go bigger...


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

S.G Lawn said:


> I've been Cbid free for 2 weeks know. :beerchug: But I do hear it calling my name all the time.


We need to get this one a 2 week pin, congrats to you lol


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Dubv23 said:


> We need to get this one a 2 week pin, congrats to you lol


I actually am thinking of using his account so it won't show up in my email. S.G. We can possibly make you some money with that dormant CB account.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I use to have a Cigar Bid problem and now I don't...I just don't consider it a problem anymore. Amazing what you can really do once you set your mind to it.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

As soon as I can figure out how to convince my accounting department that it is really a business expense, I will not have a problem anymore as well.


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

I just stay away from the site completely if I'm not ready to buy a bunch of stuff. Its difficult!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi my name is Michael and I am a c-bid addict 

the only thing to do when you are addicted to something it stay away from it


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

you should all take a break... and stop outbidding me, thanks!

i seem to be ordering them faster than i can smoke them. ran out of humidor and tupperdor space, yet i'm still expecting two orders this week, and onother that'll ship on thursday :lol:


J, the cbid addict


----------



## S.G Lawn (Jul 19, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> I actually am thinking of using his account so it won't show up in my email. S.G. We can possibly make you some money with that dormant CB account.


I'm sure we can work something out:tape::tape::tape:


----------



## S.G Lawn (Jul 19, 2011)

Dubv23 said:


> We need to get this one a 2 week pin, congrats to you lol


It sure would help make me feel better if I had a pin LOL


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

I am not sure that I am an addict but I will say that I have purchased several things that I had not intent of getting because the deal was too good to pass up.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi, My name is Chuck and I'm a Cbid addict. I went crazy on that site for the past few weeks. I have one more shipment coming which I really don't need but they were a good price. 
After this I am done for a while, my humi is packed full and winter is fast aproaching which I won't be smoking as much so I will have to put a stop to it. I figure by not buying a bigger humi or cooler I just won't buy any more ....


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> Hi, My name is Chuck and I'm a Cbid addict. I went crazy on that site for the past few weeks. I have one more shipment coming which I really don't need but they were a good price.
> After this I am done for a while, my humi is packed full and winter is fast aproaching which I won't be smoking as much so I will have to put a stop to it. I figure by not buying a bigger humi or cooler I just won't buy any more ....


Welcome Chuck. I think we will have to create a separate section for you and other offshoots. It will be called the Denial section.

I don't have a problem. I can stop at any time. Oh, what was that I was doing? I wasn't bidding I was just looking.

Take a picture of your humidor today and print out a copy of this post. Let's see it again in about 6 months.

Oh that will taste great this spring when I am playing golf and drinking a beer. It's only a five pack. What the hell!!!

Goog luck with that!!!


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> Hi, My name is Chuck and I'm a Cbid addict. I went crazy on that site for the past few weeks. I have one more shipment coming which I really don't need but they were a good price.
> After this I am done for a while, my humi is packed full and winter is fast aproaching which I won't be smoking as much so I will have to put a stop to it. I figure by not buying a bigger humi or cooler I just won't buy any more ....


They sell jackets for the winter time... just saying.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm new to the idea of buying more than one cigar at a time as needed. What is this cbid you all speak of? Surely I can check it out and resist temptation  Off I go never to return to this addicts thread...ah who am I kidding, see you all in a month .


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> Welcome Chuck. I think we will have to create a separate section for you and other offshoots. It will be called the Denial section.
> 
> I don't have a problem. I can stop at any time. Oh, what was that I was doing? I wasn't bidding I was just looking.
> 
> ...


Your reply cracked me up ! 
I'm thinking a new rule for me is I will buy more when I use them. Sort of like I get a new gun when I get rid of one.. although that hasn't worked that good so far. And the I'll get a new custom knife when I sell one OR the no more custom flashlights until I sell one. Ah who am I kidding, I confess I've been on craigslist looking for another humidor ! That will surely need to be stocked...



Dubv23 said:


> They sell jackets for the winter time... just saying.


Part of my enjoyment of this hobby is sitting on the patio with a nice glass of rum and enjoying my stogie... that won't be fun in Jan. when it's 10 below, jacket or not. I'm sure I will still smoke but just not as much.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

With all the new activity on this site recently, it is time for someone to repost where to buy discount wine-a-dors and the information of the person on this site who sells custom drawers for them. My friend tells me that he can store hundreds of cigars in his and all he did was install a computer fan in the bottom of the wine-a-dor that goes on for only 2 hours a day.

Does anyone have that information to repost in this forum?


----------



## fishfarmer (Aug 7, 2011)

Please Guys, I feel your pain but just remember, when you think you have it bad there is some people that have it worse. Let me explain, I also have the c bid addiction. But to add insult to injury, I also live just outside the tampa city limits, which means, I am within 15 minutes of God only knows how many B&M's. There is tampa sweetharts, thompsons, cigar castle, tobacco unlimited, the board room, and no telling how many other mom and pop shops, and to top it off there is Tampa humidor with a 1500 sq foot humidor that serves beer. Free beer on Sundays just to top it off. So just remember when you start whining about c bid it could be worse.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

I did it again and I feel so ashamed. I just spent the morning scrounging through Cigarbid to update all my bids and of course find those new Must Have Deals. I can't stay away! 

By the way does anyone know when they are coming out with an Android app? That would be great to be able to update my bids from my phone with a dedicated app.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

My name is Brandon and I am addicted to cbid for 3 months.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello, my name is Scott and I'm a CBid addict. I recently posted my introduction on the Newbie forum (Newbie Intro Story). In my post, I made the following statement:

"I've told myself that I won't be getting another humidor so I need to smoke what I've got before buying more."

Don't laugh, please. I thought I stood a chance. I now realize my foolishness. Maybe a week after posting that message, I started trolling CBid to see if any humidors were going unnoticed. Of course there weren't, but there were deals to be found nonetheless (a cutter, some 50/50 solution, and so on). Then, somebody posts a message about the CI Groupon deal, so I have to take advantage of that too. What choice do we have?


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

:welcome: Scott


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

My name is Shawn, and I too am possessed by the C-Bid devil!

ray:


----------



## Lmuggs (Jul 19, 2011)

fishfarmer said:


> Please Guys, I feel your pain but just remember, when you think you have it bad there is some people that have it worse. Let me explain, I also have the c bid addiction. But to add insult to injury, I also live just outside the tampa city limits, which means, I am within 15 minutes of God only knows how many B&M's. There is tampa sweetharts, thompsons, cigar castle, tobacco unlimited, the board room, and no telling how many other mom and pop shops, and to top it off there is Tampa humidor with a 1500 sq foot humidor that serves beer. Free beer on Sundays just to top it off. So just remember when you start whining about c bid it could be worse.


I'm in the exact same boat! I feel your pain.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

I learned that if I stay off CBID for a while and then revisit it I enjoy it even more.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

:welcome: Shawn


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

fishfarmer said:


> Please Guys, I feel your pain but just remember, when you think you have it bad there is some people that have it worse. Let me explain, I also have the c bid addiction. But to add insult to injury, I also live just outside the tampa city limits, which means*, I am within 15 minutes of God only knows how many B&M's. There is tampa sweetharts, thompsons, cigar castle, tobacco unlimited, the board room, and no telling how many other mom and pop shops, and to top it off there is Tampa humidor with a 1500 sq foot humidor that serves beer. Free beer on Sundays just to top it off.* So just remember when you start whining about c bid it could be worse.


What's it like there in heaven? Free Beer????? Really?????


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> With all the new activity on this site recently, it is time for someone to repost where to buy discount wine-a-dors and the information of the person on this site who sells custom drawers for them. My friend tells me that he can store hundreds of cigars in his and all he did was install a computer fan in the bottom of the wine-a-dor that goes on for only 2 hours a day.
> 
> Does anyone have that information to repost in this forum?


Your friend has the info.

For the wineador keep an eye out for scratch and dent ones here (edgestar 28) I got mine for $99 shipped. http://www.compactappliance.com/Scratch-Dent/Clearance_Items-Scratch_and_Dent,default,sc.html?psortb1=category-pos_Clearance_Items-Scratch_and_Dent

As to the shelves you need and how to, here is the link. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/288447-wineador-drawers-shelves.html

Yes, I'm an enabler...


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

I think I have already hit my monthly limit for September on C-Bid and it isnt even September yet. Got a box of Camacho Corojo Limited Diploma's, box of Olivero's Eight Zero Preferido's(really interested to try this vitola) and a box(well two 10 packs) of Padilla Miami Toro's.

But I picked up some double pay over time at work so I can afford all of it(and then some).


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Brandon we forgot to give you the proper welcome

:welcome: Brandon


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bobby as far as you are concerned I am just envious. So how do you get these by your significant other? Or is the secret to going crazy on CBid being single to begin with?


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> Bobby as far as you are concerned I am just envious. So how do you get these by your significant other? Or is the secret to going crazy on CBid being single to begin with?


Being single to begin with and really having zero debt. But picking up overtime(20 hours of overtime at double pay) helps out too.

I personally, when I do find a girl that can stand to be around me for more than 5 minutes at a time, will not marry somebody who is so tight with money that you cant enjoy anything(I have a few friends who are this way and I sneak them cigars from time to time). As long as every bill is paid, food for the month bought, some put aside for savings(401k, 529 college plan, regular savings, etc...), then everything else for the month is play money IMO. Some months that may be a lot, some months that may be nothing. I dont go to work and earn money to just sit around and squirrel it away. I have cigars and guns and if a girl doesnt like either or doesnt want me to spend money on either, they can learn to live with it or take a hike. We all have our vices and I gave up drinking so I only have 2 left.

Plus I admit, these 3 boxes were splurge boxes, well the Camacho's and the Padilla Miami's. I had a Camacho Corojo Diploma the other day and it was SO good, but I promised I would not pay $12 again for one, so I got a box. The Padilla Miami's had all rave reviews and they were cheap as well on free fall. The Olivero's Eight Zero Preferido's got some good reviews and I just love the way the vitola looks so I grabbed them(and the price was right).


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oh, Almost forgot the mega info thread on making a wineador. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/145674-vinotemp-101-a.html


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

watchman_01 said:


> Will we are going to keep the acronym CBA. I like that one. First you start off with 1 or 2 humidors. Then you go to the cooler. Before you know it you have a wine-a-dor and it is all downhill from there.


This is where I am at. A 30ct and a 300ct are full. Just got a wine fridge and on Friday, a $600 cigar bid order will come crashing through my door. I thought that I would fill up the wine fridge with boxes that I like. You know, let them age and all that. Might have gone over board.

I think it's the shipping thing that gets me. Just keep adding on to my order because I can "save" on shipping. Not really true, but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah I've been on Cbid for a year or so now and TBH I don't really do much bidding. I've found that, at least for the things I'm looking for (which is mostly samplers and select 5 packs of sticks that I've decided are my favorites) people REALLY overbid on them. It's pretty routine for things to go at or more than CI's catalog price. Occasionally I'll find a quick buy or free fall that interests me but that's been it lately.

I've found that the key to getting anything at a decent price is to do one of two things:

-Search the "Opening Today" auctions and bid a max on anything you want. I typically lowball it - if I get it for that price then fantastic, otherwise I'll watch it go for $10 more than CI and be glad I missed it.

-Bid somewhere in the middle of the auction. This is great if you only want to bid once because you'll usually know pretty quickly if you are going to be outbid or not.

For someone like me who has significant Ebay experience doing either of these two things is completely foreign to me. On Ebay the best way to get things for cheap is snipe snipe snipe. On Cbid I've found it's set and forget. Odd how that works out.


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello my name is ezred amd I am a Cbid Addict.

It started slow, you know just looking to see what everyone else was talking about. Then I made a bid on something that someone else smoked and said it was good or something like that.

Anyway, someone beat my bid, and then well I got mad. Ya know like "No way, I'm going to win this just to show them".

Before you know it I am watching freefall and running spreadsheets and algorithems pinpointing the absolute lowest price I could get something for.

Now my son thinks UPS is the "Cigar Guy".

but..................

NOBODY LIKES A QUITTER SO RAIN ON YOU FOR JUDGING ME! I CAN QUIT ANYTIME I WANT TO AND I DON'T WANT TO!!! SO JUST MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS AND LEAVE ME ALONE. I'M NOT HURTING ANYONE!!!!!!!


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

:welcome: Ezred We will be adding a CBid Addicts in DENIAL section soon. Somehow I think you may be nominated for chairman.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

:welcome: lord sevein


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

:welcome: getkennard


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

By the way Ezred, do you want to share the algorithyms?


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> By the way Ezred, do you want to share the algorithyms?


ezred no can give away. they are "my precious"


----------



## fishfarmer (Aug 7, 2011)

Cigary said:


> What's it like there in heaven? Free Beer????? Really?????


 Gary, I'm not sure if it's Heaven or Hell. It sure eats up any extra cash I get my hands on.
I was informed last weekend that Mike sets up a kegulator on Sundays and it's free until it's gone.:evil:


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh crap... I just found out what freefall is...


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

:welcome: Macke and sorry to tell you, you are on the precipus of a very very steep cliff. To make it even worse, one of us will probably push you over because we are probably bidding against you.


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

macke said:


> oh crap... I just found out what freefall is...


now that's funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Got this in the mail yesterday from Cbid... and I still have more things coming. It's a slippery slope for sure !


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> Got this in the mail yesterday from Cbid... and I still have more things coming. It's a slippery slope for sure !


Now I am just plain envious!!:kicknuts:


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice haul, Chuck! Hehe my order was around that size. Received it yesterday as well. Lmuggs was there. He saw... LOL.

Just scored some Padilla Miami at 32.50 (Freefall) - Padilla Miami Toro - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com

:drum:

This was yesterday's haul:

Closed 8/23 Est. 1844 Anejado No. 58 (Single) 1/1	$2.00 
Closed 8/23 Padilla Achilles Toro (Single) 1/1	$2.00 
Closed 8/23 Padilla Series '68 Black Bear (Single) 1/1	$3.00 
Closed 8/23 Pirate's Gold 'Big Boy' Toro Negra Maduro - 5-Pack 1/1	$10.00 
Closed 8/23 Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Consul - 5-Pack 1/1	$9.00 
Closed 8/20 Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generoso - 10 Cigars 1	$31.85


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

Which Gurkka is that in your picture? How is it? I've been eyeballing some of the pricier Gurkka's lately, and I'm especially curious about the black dragons... I have really liked the few Man o' War Ruinations I've smoked. Even liked their Virtue stick, though it was very mild to me. Great flavors though!

I'll have to pick up a few and try 'em...


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> Which Gurkka is that in your picture? How is it? I've been eyeballing some of the pricier Gurkka's lately, and I'm especially curious about the black dragons... I have really liked the few Man o' War Ruinations I've smoked. Even liked their Virtue stick, though it was very mild to me. Great flavors though!
> 
> I'll have to pick up a few and try 'em...


It's the Gurkha Beast. A very good smoke in my opinion, just as long as your not paying retail for it. You know how the Ruination has that peppery flavor at the begining, well the Beast is like that all the way thru.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> Got this in the mail yesterday from Cbid... and I still have more things coming. It's a slippery slope for sure !


Awesome man! I posted mine in the latest purchase thread with you!

In the past few days I got three shipments, 10 CAO gothic black, 10 man o war toros, 20 GH vintage 2002, 5 MOW ruinations, virtues, la herencias, diesel unholy cocktails, and a boutique 90 sampler

Lol

....cooler comes tomorrow

Oh and a ashtray from the monster...


----------



## c0ldfire1o25 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, my name is steve and I have a problem!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

:welcome: Steve


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

:welcome: Steve


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome Steve, I'm sure you will feel at home here with the rest of us !!


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

wish i can have that problem. Living in Canada sucks


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi my name is John and yeah I have a problem.... My humidor is stuffed and another shipment is on it's way! LOL Need to stay of cbid til I get a wineador.


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

I am on a self imposed buying ban from this website. lol.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

:welcome: John


----------



## Maximon (Aug 3, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> As soon as I can figure out how to convince my accounting department that it is really a business expense, I will not have a problem anymore as well.


I have expensed cigars before. No subterfuge, no deceit, my expense report just straight up said "cigars" under an expense heading of entertainment.

I went to a b&m with a customer and picked up the tab. They should pay for that right?

They did.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Dubv23 said:


> Awesome man! I posted mine in the latest purchase thread with you!
> 
> In the past few days I got three shipments, 10 CAO gothic black, 10 man o war toros, 20 GH vintage 2002, 5 MOW ruinations, virtues, la herencias, diesel unholy cocktails, and a boutique 90 sampler
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiice....nothing like a fun ride down that slippery slope of ours. Just got the FREEFALL MOW Sampler the other day along with Diesel Unlimited d.7 (churchill) - 10 Cigars...looking forward to these.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's gotten to the point that if my girlfriend comes home and if my wallet is out, she will ask, "what did you buy today?"

She loves cigars though so it's okay


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

:welcome: John
:welcome: Dan

Vitulla Well at least you have Snow and Beer.


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been cbid free for a couple months now, I found the best cure for cbid is to get into the more premium brands that they don't really put on cbid. Not necessarially the best cure for the wallet, but at least you fill up the cooler & humi slower!


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Shipping today..

5 pack 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Churchill
5 pack Gurkha Beast
5 pack Gurkha Crest Churchill
5 pack Diesel Unholy Cocktail
5 pack Particulares Robusto
And a 10 capacity travel herf a dor

does it end ?!


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

Final win for the week was a box of Padilla Signature 1932 Toro's. Price was to good to pass up.

I definitely blew my cigar budget for the whole month of September already, and then some.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

So for this Week it was
Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 MADURO 5-PACK
Padron 1926 #1 MADURO 
Nestor Reserve Torp MAD - 5-PACK

Not so bad. However I have 10 other items on bid out there so September is going to be an interesting month. :beerchug:


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL.. yeah i have some more things I'm bidding on. Just a cheap lighter, cutter and a small 25ct humi.. I wan't to get a small set up for here at work. 

After that then I'm done ! Well for a while.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Easiest way down the slope. I actually have watched c-bid for awhile but never signed on. When I visited the site mostly on week-ends and compared prices for what I was looking for, didn't see that much of an advantage

Well, let the sliding begin now that I check mid-week.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

:welcome: Bruce and sorry that we may be feeding an addiction! The only true way to quit is Cold Turkey. And it ain't easy.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

watchman_01 said:


> :welcome: Bruce and sorry that we may be feeding an addiction! The only true way to quit is *Cold Turkey*. And it ain't easy.


Is that another form of Wild Turkey but in a "light" form? I preferably like my Turkey warm in a big snifter.:der:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Is that another form of Wild Turkey but in a "light" form? I preferably like my Turkey warm in a big snifter.:der:


Geeze Gary, how big is your sniftner? I looked at mine and there's no way I could fit an 18 lb turkey in there, maybe 15 lb but not an 18 lb......


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

piperdown said:


> Geeze Gary, how big is your sniftner? I looked at mine and there's no way I could fit an 18 lb turkey in there, maybe 15 lb but not an 18 lb......


What's a 'snift-ner' cuz I'm thinking I might need one if they hold more than mine? My snifter has a handle on each side and a hose to warm it up with propane...I love my Drambuie warm. :tongue:


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

All Right gentlemen. We all know what today is. It may be Thursday for everyone else but it's CigarBid Invoice day for all of us.

Let's hear the confessions.

Hi may name is Brian and I am a CigarBid Addict. I placed 15 bids this week and 3 of them were successful (5 more are still outstanding but we won't go there). I am so excited and so ashamed at the same time.

Oh but I did get these Great Cigars (well at least 2 out of 3)
Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 MADURO 5-PACK
Padron 1926 #1 MADURO 
Nestor Reserve Torp MAD - 5-PACK


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

My strategy for this past week was equipment, so I won bids for the following items:

Xikar Xi2 Cutter
50/50 Humidor Solution
Rectangle Humidifier (the cheap kind for the solution)

I was outbid on some really tasty looking cigars, but it was one of those "whew, I'm glad somebody outbid me" moments.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I know the "I hope someone outbids me feeling". So you are the one outbidding me on the Xikar cutters. I am dying to get one but I am too cheap to pay the price.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> Yes I know the "I hope someone outbids me feeling". So you are the one outbidding me on the Xikar cutters. I am dying to get one but I am too cheap to pay the price.


Picked up a black Xikar Xi1 for $25 on CBID (plus almost 200 bucks of sticks too) which will arrive next week.


----------



## BostonHedonist (Aug 25, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Easiest way down the slope. I actually have watched c-bid for awhile but never signed on. When I visited the site mostly on week-ends and compared prices for what I was looking for, didn't see that much of an advantage
> 
> Well, let the sliding begin now that I check mid-week.


The prices on popular premium cigars aren't usually that much better. But on cbid you can get an assortment of singles well below MSRP and expand your knowledge of cigars substantially. If not for CBid I would never have discovered my new love of Petite Tatuajes, which you can usually only buy in bundles of 50


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Y'all are all a disgrace brothers!!!!!!!!!!!* eep:

Just kidding...I was hooked for about a year-...so glad I was able to kick this particular addiction...so don't worry, there is hope for ya!!! :smoke:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I had see what all the hub-bub was about on Cbid. I saw a lighter I've been eyeballing at my B&M at a MUCH lower price and close to ending. I walked up to the pool, looked at the high diving board, and proceeded to belly flop right into setting up an account and bidding.

I am doomed.....:behindsofa:


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

:welcome: Hilman and yes you are in trouble. Quickly change your shipping setting to once a week rather than per order. This means that only one package a week will come to your house instead of numerous. This gives you a few weeks to stock up until your wife starts suspecting something and cancels your credit card.

Good Luck!


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry Brian. If it's any consolation, I won perhaps the ugliest Xikar cutter available (Metallic Blue, which I hope looks better than the photo). If it works, I'll be happy.

I'm curious now: Are there any of us CBid addicts who are actually _out-smoking_ their rate of purchase? I know for myself that I'm becoming a collector--and it's completely unintentional! The only cure I can think of is to increase my consumption.


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

Thoroughbred said:


> I'm curious now: Are there any of us CBid addicts who are actually _out-smoking_ their rate of purchase? I know for myself that I'm becoming a collector--and it's completely unintentional! The only cure I can think of is to increase my consumption.


Im giving it my damnedest, but its hard for me to have a morning or mid day smoke. Im usually out exercising in the morning(running or cycling) and by mid day its still to damn hot out. So im relegated to my evening/night smoke when it cools off enough. Hopefully in the next week or so the heat will break and I can have a smoke during the day as well as at night.

But as of right now, im buying more than I smoke. But with a 6 month rest time, you have to stay ahead of the game.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thoroughbred said:


> Sorry Brian. If it's any consolation, I won perhaps the ugliest Xikar cutter available (Metallic Blue, which I hope looks better than the photo). If it works, I'll be happy.


As long as it's a Xikar it is going to work well. I happen to buy items like that in bold colors. Somehow it makes me less likely to leave it somewhere.



Thoroughbred said:


> I'm curious now: Are there any of us CBid addicts who are actually _out-smoking_ their rate of purchase? I know for myself that I'm becoming a collector--and it's completely unintentional! The only cure I can think of is to increase my consumption.


I am stocking up. My Humidor was at an embarrassing low level and I have started smoking more often lately. Thanks to the Mind Control of my close friend The_Brain (you should see some of his posts).


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm Brad, and I'm a devil site addict.

I found the site about 6 months ago and had a shipment every single week for a few months straight... with a $100/week budget.

Well, I finally decided I had to stop and I managed to stay clean for about a month, and then I fell off the wagon. My $240 order shipped yesterday. Box of Cu-Avana Punishers, 6 single Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Toros, 10 Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada No2 Torpedo tubos, 3 Oliva Master Blend IIIs, a 5 pack of La Aurora Preferidos, and a 5ct. Herf-a-dor.

Now I have to stop for a while, unless they get some Liga Privadas or Tat Blacks... then I'm screwed.:smoke:


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

:welcome:Brad. I think we all have a new Mentor. $240 in one week!! 

We're not worthy!! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

I broke and bought $70 worth of stuff last night


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> :welcome:Brad. I think we all have a new Mentor. $240 in one week!!
> 
> We're not worthy!! :bowdown: :bowdown:


You got me beat by $6 on my first order !!!


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

I just wanted to say how proud I am of all of you for admitting your problem. (La Perla Habano Morado box of 20 on Freefall) Voicing it is the first step in recovery. You are doing well.

Hang in there! (Fuente Hemingway 5 pack on Freefal right now) Don't give up keep up the good fight.

One of the biggest helps is to stay away from the wrong crowd.(Holy Cow! Padilla 1948 Limited Edition Rosado)

I had something else to say but I got to go check something, I'll be back later............God of Fire 2007 Carlito Churchill !!!!!!!


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

Ezred, you're killing me. Those Hemingways are delicious, and the ten in my humidor might not be enough...

See how bad this is?


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm trying to cut back. My last order was $41 and I have 2 open bids now that are going to be outbid. 

So instead I'm just stalking the Mash and the Jam. But I'm cutting back on CBID!!! That counts for something right?

Yeah, I'm window shopping cigars. I'm sure shoes will be next.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

i have made a *cough* few bids myself...


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

You know you're addicted when you walk into a store and go right to the coolers and wonder how long it would take you to fill, then immediately move to the pet section looking for KL and mesh bags.

And no I have not done this. Ok, yeah I have...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> You know you're addicted when you walk into a store and go right to the coolers and wonder how long it would take you to fill, then immediately move to the pet section looking for KL and mesh bags.
> 
> And no I have not done this. Ok, yeah I have...


Yes, walking through the Sears appliance section will never be the same again.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

My g/f caught on last time we were at lowe's. I was checking out an awesome cooler with 2 top side doors. I was like "wow this is nice, and it has 2 doors, you know so all the cold air isn't let out when you need to grab something." She did not buy that at all...


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

rjacobs said:


> Final win for the week was a box of Padilla Signature 1932 Toro's. Price was to good to pass up.
> 
> I definitely blew my cigar budget for the whole month of September already, and then some.


Love those. Got a 10 pack a while back and have been enjoying them.


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> :welcome:Brad. I think we all have a new Mentor. $240 in one week!!
> 
> We're not worthy!! :bowdown: :bowdown:


My order for last week was $335, but it was my first order of what I would consider premium smokes. 2 of the boxes were closing in on 100 bucks which for me is crazy since my most expensive box purchase before this was only like 35 bucks.

Camacho
Padilla(2 boxes)
Oliveros

And a stinky ash tray.

But at $964 retail for everything I ordered, I feel I got a smokin deal.


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

Bobby, 

That's the problem. The deals are too good to pass up! That $240 would have been like $700 at a B&M. So I feel like I did great... and will probably break down and do it again soon.

LPs on CBid would be the killer, I'd buy them all!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

This thread is troubling, grown adults addicted to a web site that simply allows them to buy cigars. What a group of.... 

Wait....

What's this free fall thing....

Hi my name is Ian and I am a Cbid addict.


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

I have just started using Cbid in the past two to three weeks. It really draws you in. It makes me feel like I have to have cigars I did not even consider buying until I saw them on the auction. It is habit forming but it does have some great deals if you can avoid those folks who bid over MSRP for a box. That makes me so irratated but it is kind of like playing Black Jack with a person on the table who does not know how to play basic strategy. I made my first purchase a couple of weeks ago and got some good prices on a 5 pack of Graycliff Professionale PG and a 10 pack of Graycliff Reds. The only way I am going to be able to afford Graycliffs is on sale or auction. No way am I paying full price for them. I have smoked one of the Professionales and it was very good. Beautiful long white ash with medium body and good taste. My next adventure is to get in on a split of some Arturo Fuentas Maduro Short Story. I have missed out on a couple of occasions.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

n00b said:


> i have made a *cough* few bids myself...


:welcome: Chris


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

rjacobs said:


> My order for last week was $335, but it was my first order of what I would consider premium smokes. 2 of the boxes were closing in on 100 bucks which for me is crazy since my most expensive box purchase before this was only like 35 bucks.
> 
> Camacho
> Padilla(2 boxes)
> ...


Bobby it is that type of reasoning that keeps CigarBid going strong. Don't get me wrong I love them and I rationalize my purchases in the exact same way.

You do get the new Mentor position though. :bowdown: :bowdown: :smoke2:


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha, Bobby, I'll take my title back as soon as I see LP's show up on the devil site.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

MitchellF said:


> I have just started using Cbid in the past two to three weeks. It really draws you in. It makes me feel like I have to have cigars I did not even consider buying until I saw them on the auction. It is habit forming but it does have some great deals if you can avoid those folks who bid over MSRP for a box. That makes me so irratated but it is kind of like playing Black Jack with a person on the table who does not know how to play basic strategy. I made my first purchase a couple of weeks ago and got some good prices on a 5 pack of Graycliff Professionale PG and a 10 pack of Graycliff Reds. The only way I am going to be able to afford Graycliffs is on sale or auction. No way am I paying full price for them. I have smoked one of the Professionales and it was very good. Beautiful long white ash with medium body and good taste. My next adventure is to get in on a split of some Arturo Fuentas Maduro Short Story. I have missed out on a couple of occasions.


:welcome: Mitch


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

the_brain said:


> This thread is troubling, grown adults addicted to a web site that simply allows them to buy cigars. What a group of....
> 
> Wait....
> 
> ...


I am tempted to say :welcome: Ian, however with your recent maniacal scheme to take over the world, and Shuckins in particular, I am not sure. I may want to keep my distance. (read all The_Brain post in Pinky's attempt to take over the world)

Hmm on second thought with the amont of BOMBS that will be falling on you in the near future I welcome you with open arms :welcome: :welcome:

However you wont have to visit CBid for awhile though and I am sure they will miss you.


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

bradfordcharles said:


> Haha, Bobby, I'll take my title back as soon as I see LP's show up on the devil site.


And you'll probably have it until October. I really cant afford to buy anything till then. My budget is usually about 150-200 a month on cigars and I obviously blew that out of the water for September(and destroyed it in August as well by getting my coolidor setup and attempted to get a decent stock in it) and all those bids closed on August 31'st so I hadnt even made it into September. But come October when my overtime check shows up, its on. I have a while to plan what I am going to be looking for.


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

watchman_01 said:


> :welcome: Mitch


Thank You for the welcome Brian!


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Ive finally fallen victim to the evil that is cbid. I used to have self control and buy from there only once in a while. Lately Ive noticed its the variety of options that gets me. Its like an all you can eat of daily deals, joes jam etc. This month Ive grabbed 5ers of Cubao maduro, MOW, Padilla habano and 601 red. I need rehab and quick.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

gaberox said:


> Ive finally fallen victim to the evil that is cbid. I used to have self control and buy from there only once in a while. Lately Ive noticed its the variety of options that gets me. Its like an all you can eat of daily deals, joes jam etc. This month Ive grabbed 5ers of Cubao maduro, MOW, Padilla habano and 601 red. I need rehab and quick.


:welcome: Gabe

Yeah it's only sunday and I have blown my whole weeks CigarBid Budget. However I finally got that great Xikar Cutter. Oh Yeah!!!


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> I'm trying to cut back. My last order was $41 and I have 2 open bids now that are going to be outbid.
> 
> So instead I'm just stalking the Mash and the Jam. But I'm cutting back on CBID!!! That counts for something right?
> 
> Yeah, I'm window shopping cigars. I'm sure shoes will be next.


Uhh one of the two open bids went through. They were for GH2002 and only went through because of that special they were running on those for the mazzo. Ohh well.

So of course I had to add on. At $40 right now but at least I have filled a few holes on my "to try" spreadsheet. I guess that only matters if I stop adding to the "to try" spreadsheet.

Ow, my head.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> It's the Gurkha Beast. A very good smoke in my opinion, just as long as your not paying retail for it. You know how the Ruination has that peppery flavor at the begining, well the Beast is like that all the way thru.


Sounds like a winner then. Now I'll have to go score some Gurkha Beasts on C-Bid... :fear:


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

I think i've gotten a handle on the addiction !!! My last shipment was sent out today and I don't have a single thing that I'm bidding on. And for once since I've gotten into this hobby I don't really have an urge to purchase anything. Eventually I'll look into a new humi but as far as sticks go.. I think I'm set. 

On my way to me from Cbid:

5 Kinky Friedman Govenor
5 Cain Maduro double toro
5 Acid Kuba Kuba Maduro
5 Java by Drew Estate
2 Camacho triple maduro
3 Illusion 888 
Colibri cutter
a cheapy torch lighter 

Picked up from some splits here :

10 My Uzi Weighs a ton
5 LFD Airbender

Ahhhh it feels good to get control of the addiction....


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> I think i've gotten a handle on the addiction !!! My last shipment was sent out today and I don't have a single thing that I'm bidding on. And for once since I've gotten into this hobby I don't really have an urge to purchase anything. Eventually I'll look into a new humi but as far as sticks go.. I think I'm set.
> 
> On my way to me from Cbid:
> 
> ...


Wow you had a hell of a week. Well I can tell you like strong cigars and some of your choices will not let you down. The last Airbender I had put me on my a$$. Really good though.

Oh and the idea that you have control of your addiction. That is like the tail wagging the dog.

Enjoy the smokes and hide your credit card bill from the spouse.


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

Today was a bad day: I fell off the wagon and hit hard.

10 Padilla Artemis Toro's
10 Cain Habana Robusto's
Box(25) Padilla Miami Robusto's
Box(30) Diesel Unholy Cocktails
Box(20) Cu-Avana Intenso Churchill's

I think I have a Corojo problem. Thats about all I have been buying is full bodied corojo and criollo


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

rjacobs said:


> Today was a bad day: I fell off the wagon and hit hard.
> 
> 10 Padilla Artemis Toro's
> 10 Cain Habana Robusto's
> ...


Bobby, i understand a great way to make you feel better is to donate smokes to needy causes. This may help to relieve the guilt of such an incredible purchase.

Of course another way is to put them in your humidor and glance at them frequently. Sort of like when we were kids and had our __________ (fill in the blank, baseball cards, nintendo, PS2, etc...) and we would look at them and say "Mine, All Mine!".

Enjoy your smokes and do 3 hail Shuckins. you will be forgiven, until next week.

Hopefully


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> Bobby, i understand a great way to make you feel better is to donate smokes to needy causes. This may help to relieve the guilt of such an incredible purchase.


I have ordered a few bundles of inexpensive sticks for my "cigars for the traveling service members" thing I am trying to get going. But I dont work again till October so I wont be able to give anything away for almost a month. Might drop by the local firehouse in the morning and give a few stogies to them for this weekend.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello, my name is Tyler and I am a recovering CigarBid addict. I am one month clean but struggling. I also use Cigar Auctioneer but I am one month clean from that as well.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> Hello, my name is Tyler and I am a recovering CigarBid addict. I am one month clean but struggling. I also use Cigar Auctioneer but I am one month clean from that as well.


:welcome: Tyler. I will warn you that we are a forum full of hopeless CigarBid addicts. However it is encouraging to hear about members who have truthfully Kicked the habit. You can offer us kind words of encouragement or even some hints on how to make a clean break from the CBid cravings. And sadly we will probably be peddling our CBid extras to you like a corner crack dealer.

It should be fun.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

I had another shipment close Yesterday. It was my third < $50 haul in a row. I'm not winning anything next week. The only reason I won anything this week is because CBID had several good deals and specials on GH2002 so my $9/5iver bid went through.

This is what has sucked me in the past 3 weeks;

Order1 (this was one of the first weeks I tried to stop but they got me on the 1844 QB that I bought on Wed night to tack onto my previous order but of course the 1844 QB did not end till Friday so I had to add on, should have just told them to restock)

H. Upmann Vint Cam Minis x 2
Man O' War Virtue Lonsdale x 1
5 Vegas Series 'A' Artisan x 5
Est. 1844 Anejado No. 50 x 5

Order 2 (ahh I had to buy the Trini's on FF because I was buzzed bidding and umm I smoke a lot of then and the I threw in the 1844 just cause i was already paying for shipping and they were there)

Est. 1844 Anejado No. 58 [1/5 pack]
Trinidad Trini Petites MAD [5/7]~BRICK OF 35

Order 3 (wherein the Devil sites multiple sales on GH2002 allowed my $9 bid to go through where otherwise I would have been outbid on the 5ivers and of course I had to add on after winning that bid)

5 Vegas Series 'A' Anomaly x 5
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto x 10
Jaime Garcia Reserva Esp Belicoso x 1
La Flor Dom Cameroon Cab #1 x 1

Help...........................................


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> :welcome: Tyler. I will warn you that we are a forum full of hopeless CigarBid addicts. However it is encouraging to hear about members who have truthfully Kicked the habit. You can offer us kind words of encouragement or even some hints on how to make a clean break from the CBid cravings. And sadly we will probably be peddling our CBid extras to you like a corner crack dealer.
> 
> It should be fun.


Well one tip is to simply not look but even that I fail at atleast 4 times a week haha. I keep looking but thankfully not buying. The main reason I stopped buying is that I took a long hard look at my stash one time while I was doing an inventory and realized that I have already spent a lot of money and that I have enough cigars to last me through the year probably. I will eventually order more but I think that I will smoke atleast half of what I have before that time will come. If it all goes as planned then half will be aging while the other half is smoke-able.

But I can't offer too much support as today I caught myself on the final pay page to StogieBoys but I exed out before I bought the box. They had a special on a box of Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Robustos for $66 shipped. So I guess I moved on from Cbid and onto email deals lol. :rain:


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Is it bad that I ordered two fivers (GH2002, and lot 23s) so I could try them, and the only way to justify the shipping costs were to buy a couple really cheap fivers with the reduced shipping? I know the cheapos may not be that great, but worth a shot! :thumb:


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

I have finally got my secret stash back up to the point to start ordering some smokes  My grandfather actually picked up a new humidor for me at a yard sale and dropped it off at the house. Now I need to get that filled up.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

What a cool grandfather!

And you're right on about needing to fill up the humidor. I won one last night on Cbid (drats, I'm back off the wagon!), so I'll need to keep my eye out for some more cigars as well. It's the least we can do to help the economy, right?


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> I think i've gotten a handle on the addiction !!! My last shipment was sent out today and I don't have a single thing that I'm bidding on. And for once since I've gotten into this hobby I don't really have an urge to purchase anything. Eventually I'll look into a new humi but as far as sticks go.. I think I'm set.
> 
> Ahhhh it feels good to get control of the addiction....


Okay, the itch is starting again... after reading the posts on drew estates/Liga Pravada's I'm on the search for some #9's and T52's... I was clean for a little while.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I was doing fine for a week or two, then all of a sudden put a bid in today and had to leave the site before I spent more money. I already have enough I haven't smoked yet  100+ sticks I think will last me for a little while, especially since I am buying a new house too, the smoke budget is thinning


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

Well being bored at work is not a good thing. I just went bid crazy. Hopefully win some to stock up the new humidor


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

Just got my morning CBid shipment email. 

Oliva Sampler Box
Diesel Unholy Cocktail 
5 Vegas Relic Perfecto
Legends Series - Puros Indios
Arganese Maduro Robusto

All of them are 5 packs expect the sampler, which is 10. I cant wait to try the new Cain line-up. I have yet to smoke an Unholy Cocktail yet so it should be fun!


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

MrLexus said:


> Just got my morning CBid shipment email.
> 
> Oliva Sampler Box
> Diesel Unholy Cocktail
> ...


:welcome: Sean and well done :clap2: That looks like a nice list.

I was sworn of the CBid for this week. However Yesterday I just peeked and and put in a ridiculous bid for a 5 pack. Well of course I won and now it does not make sense for me to pay weekly shipping for just a measly little 5 pack. I will have to bid on a few more items to make it worthwhile.

My what a slippery slope I am on!


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

watchman_01 said:


> :welcome: Sean and well done :clap2: That looks like a nice list.
> 
> I was sworn of the CBid for this week. However Yesterday I just peeked and and put in a ridiculous bid for a 5 pack. Well of course I won and now it does not make sense for me to pay weekly shipping for just a measly little 5 pack. I will have to bid on a few more items to make it worthwhile.
> 
> My what a slippery slope I am on!


Hahaha. I feel the same way. I just _NEED_ to justify the shipping so I order a few more. I just introduced my Dad to CB and he seems to be skiing right down the slope:new_all_coholic:


----------



## srg322 (Aug 15, 2011)

heavily addicted...something like a grand in the past 5 months...and I currently have 4 winning bids...hope I get outbid on at least one of them


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

I tried to put one super low bid in yesterday but by the time I did I was outbid. So no official bids yet this week. 

Only one more day and I'll have broken the cycle.....for at least one week. 

(checks freefall)

Yeah I have 10 GH2002's waiting for me at home so I'm good. 

(prays no good freefalls get started tmrw.)


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

All of you are doing so well with your steps and the program. I almost feel guilty for going on there today and noticing that GH Vintage 2002 were on freefall.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

So here is how bad it is. I am on an airplane trying to get my last bids in for the week. I need help. Oh hold on there is a 5 Vegas maduro I have been dying to try. I can get help next week


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

It has been really bad for me the last week. My wife has been out of town so there's nobody at home to hold me back! I can't stop!!!


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> It has been really bad for me the last week. My wife has been out of town so there's nobody at home to hold me back! I can't stop!!!


No no no. It's really not a problem to quit. You see, I have read on the internets that the reason CBID can offer such low prices for these smokes is because they are generally not very good smokes to begin with so you don't want them anyway. They are cheap, lesser quality smokes to begin with.

So instead of worrying about putting "bids" in start doing your research on more expensive and higher quality sticks to buy at B&M's or from other online retailers. That should fix your CBID addiction pretty quick!


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

So, hoping to not get too far off track..

I just picked up a $13/hr job, which equates to a $13/hr raise... 

I have a feeling cbid and I will become better friends in the near future..


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> No no no. It's really not a problem to quit. You see, I have read on the internets that the reason CBID can offer such low prices for these smokes is because they are generally not very good smokes to begin with so you don't want them anyway. They are cheap, lesser quality smokes to begin with.
> 
> So instead of worrying about putting "bids" in start doing your research on more expensive and higher quality sticks to buy at B&M's or from other online retailers. That should fix your CBID addiction pretty quick!


I have bought Carlos Torano Exodus, Alec Bradley Tempus, Padron 1926 #1 and several other brands on CigarBid. How can you call these substandard cigars? Not everything they sell is at those levels. As it is with everything you have to be a smart buyer.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> I have bought Carlos Torano Exodus, Alec Bradley Tempus, Padron 1926 #1 and several other brands on CigarBid. How can you call these substandard cigars? Not everything they sell is at those levels. As it is with everything you have to be a smart buyer.


Aww geeze. It was supposed to be sarcasm.

You know, they sell the cheap stuff on CBID so solve the addiction to the site by buying more expensive stuff from other places.

I'll have to work on my writing skills.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> Aww geeze. It was supposed to be sarcasm.
> 
> You know, they sell the cheap stuff on CBID so solve the addiction to the site by buying more expensive stuff from other places.
> 
> I'll have to work on my writing skills.


Sorry in defense of my addiction i lost all perspective.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> Sorry in defense of my addiction i lost all perspective.


^Hilarious.

Hello, my name is Robert and I looked at CBID 3 times today. I nearly bid on 4 quick-buy's of the same 5 packs but did not only because I wanted a fancy box to go with it and I knew that they would come wrapped as 4 5ivers in cello even if I ordered box quantities.

The sick part here is that I actually know this to be true.

Please don't tell me it's not and that I will in fact get a box because that will cause me to log back on and bid. Nah nah nah.... I cant read you!!!


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Forgive me CigarBid for I have sinned. I could not let my weekly order ship with just 1 - 5 pack of Duque Churchills (yes I know but they were a steal and I wanted some lower end stuff to smoke when I work outside). So i had to bid on 2 more items to make the weekly shipping sensible. I also bought #$%^&* and [email protected]#$%^& . Oh thats right, the bid is not closed so I can't mention the names until I win. You never know who is lurking out there on Puff.com that might outbid us on CBid.

I will be back in 30 maybe 40 minutes.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> Forgive me CigarBid for I have sinned. I could not let my weekly order ship with just 1 - 5 pack of Duque Churchills (yes I know but they were a steal and I wanted some lower end stuff to smoke when I work outside). So i had to bid on 2 more items to make the weekly shipping sensible. I also bought #$%^&* and [email protected]#$%^& . Oh thats right, the bid is not closed so I can't mention the names until I win. You never know who is lurking out there on Puff.com that might outbid us on CBid.
> 
> I will be back in 30 maybe 40 minutes.


OK, so I lied. It was only 15 minutes. You think I would trust this group to not outbid me? I landed the 5 Vegas and Gurkas I wanted. Yes!!!

Oh I am sorry I forgot this is CigarBid Anonymous. Please help me because I am weak.

Now how do I stop this box from arriving to my house and my wife seeing them?


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> Now how do I stop this box from arriving to my house and my wife seeing them?


Tell her there's a huge sale on shoes and purses at a store that's going to take her an hour to drive to on the day you're expecting them. Give her a window of only an hour that corresponds to the time the UPS/FedEx guy usually shows up. When she comes back home and says there was no such sale give her a nice foot and back massage and she'll never know the better!


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> Tell her there's a huge sale on shoes and purses at a store that's going to take her an hour to drive to on the day you're expecting them. Give her a window of only an hour that corresponds to the time the UPS/FedEx guy usually shows up. When she comes back home and says there was no such sale give her a nice foot and back massage and she'll never know the better!


Thanks for the advice. However I have been married for 22 years. If I give my wife a foot and back massage she will look at me and ask "OK tell me what you did or what her name is"?


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray (Jul 12, 2011)

i know the feeling, i have yet to buy for cigarbid, but i have set up an accout. i do most auctioning on cigar auctioneer.com, got a shipment on the way as i speak. and another 200 buck out the door. its just so hard to stop with all the deals out there. oh well need to stock up for the winter months, right?


----------



## MS Vol (Sep 15, 2011)

Just won my first ever CigarBid auction this evening (i was the only person that bid). VICTORY! I picked up a little 10 stick Nica Libre sampler. Let the addiction begin


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

MS Vol said:


> Just won my first ever CigarBid auction this evening (i was the only person that bid). VICTORY! I picked up a little 10 stick Nica Libre sampler. Let the addiction begin


It's all downhill from here. Kiss your bank account goodbye!


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

MS Vol said:


> Just won my first ever CigarBid auction this evening (i was the only person that bid). VICTORY! I picked up a little 10 stick Nica Libre sampler. Let the addiction begin


:welcome: Patrick. If you read a few posts from the Forum you will get an idea of what you are getting yourself into. It can be incredible fun and it can also be a difficult habit to break. Enjoy and best of luck.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> OK, so I lied. It was only 15 minutes. You think I would trust this group to not outbid me? I landed the 5 Vegas and Gurkas I wanted. Yes!!!
> 
> Oh I am sorry I forgot this is CigarBid Anonymous. Please help me because I am weak.
> 
> Now how do I stop this box from arriving to my house and my wife seeing them?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Have any nice neighbors that wouldn't mind holding a package for ya?


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm Very proud of myself this week... Fridays here and no shipments are on their way.

I had to dig real deep and try real hard not to grab the box of Padilla Miamis that were n free fall a few days ago, and i didn't. If they never come back at that price then I'm going to be one unhappy camper


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

> Now how do I stop this box from arriving to my house and my wife seeing them?


My problem isn't stopping the _box_. It's stopping the credit card charge!

Another thing that's really making this addiction inconvenient is that I keep putting off ordering cigars that _aren't_ available on CBid (because I have active bids). I would love to try some El Originals, Santiago Cabanas, El Titan De Bronze, Sabor Cubanos, and La Tradicion Cubanas, but I delay ordering them until I've had a few weeks without any CBid action... Then I fall back down the hill.


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

Just shipped:

Padilla Artemis Toro - 10 Cigars
Cain Habano Robusto - 10 Cigars
Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) - Box of 30	
Padilla Miami Robusto (25)
Cu-Avana Intenso Churchill - Box of 20

Shit:deadhorse:

I think I am done ordering for a bit. All those were won last thursday and I didnt see anything all week. Ive got some other things for my play money this month and I think I have enough cigars to last for a while.


----------



## Truebigmike75 (Aug 27, 2011)

Macke said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Have any nice neighbors that wouldn't mind holding a package for ya?


Contact UPS and have them hold the package and go pick it up yourself from the Customer Service building


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

I just signed up today to begin filling up my 100 humi...I hear of a slope that says things are going to get bad, but I'm not sure what that is. I did see a box of AB Tempus maduros for a respectable price, hmmm


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Gotta love/hate CBID lol 

The carnage this week:
Don Pepin Blue 10 pack- 32.50
Diesel Unlimited d.7 10 pack- 28.25
San Cristobal Clasico 5'er- 22.5
Oliva top 10 sampler- 26.75
Don Pepin Cuban classic 10 pack- 30.79

Total... 149.69 with shipping... not too awful bad for 45 pretty good high quality sticks... i try to stay around 3 a piece... according to CBID MSRP is 327.


----------



## MS Vol (Sep 15, 2011)

I was 0 for 3 last night on cbid. I guess I have to have a faster trigger finger.
or maybe it was a sign from above...


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

I just won a bid on cbid for a 5 pack of nub connecticut cigar. I hope this doesn't become an addiction. Although this cigar bid I won. Not the first bid i put in. I think I'm in trouble.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

maxlexi said:


> I just won a bid on cbid for a 5 pack of nub connecticut cigar. I hope this doesn't become an addiction. Although this cigar bid I won. Not the first bid i put in. I think I'm in trouble.


:welcome: Matt. So it sort of starts this way. You win your first bid and get excited. Then you get your cigars. It is even better than you thought. While you sit down and smoke one of these you start thinking to yourself, you know the shipping on these might have been a little high. Maybe I should change over to weekly shipping that way I can buy 1 or 2 items and have them shipped together.

Then before you know it you are like all of us in this forum. bidding during the week and then right as the CBid week is going to end and the weekly shipments are sent out, you rush to get some additional smokes.

It all seems so innocent and simple. That is until you start getting the weekly invoice.

Best of luck though, it is a lot of fun and they have a tremendous selection of great smokes. Just remember when you fell overwhelmed just drop by our group and we will help you. As a rule of thumb though, never tell us what you are bidding on because we will probably jump in and out bid you.


----------



## Slowreaction (Aug 21, 2011)

09-10
Padron '64 Anni
Fuente Don Carlos
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anni
Perdomo Habano Maduro
Xikar Lighter

09-15
Pinar Del Rio Seleccion Reserve Limitado

Tonight
CAO Black VR
Cuba Libre 20ct humi

I think i'm a addict. This is just on Cigarbid, I have some purchases on auctioneer also.
​


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> :welcome: Matt. So it sort of starts this way. You win your first bid and get excited. Then you get your cigars. It is even better than you thought. While you sit down and smoke one of these you start thinking to yourself, you know the shipping on these might have been a little high. Maybe I should change over to weekly shipping that way I can buy 1 or 2 items and have them shipped together.
> 
> Then before you know it you are like all of us in this forum. bidding during the week and then right as the CBid week is going to end and the weekly shipments are sent out, you rush to get some additional smokes.
> 
> ...


i just found out i won a 10 sampler of nubs. i am slowly running out of space in my 50 ct humidor. any suggestions where i can put my new cigars if i can't fit them in my humidor


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

maxlexi said:


> i just found out i won a 10 sampler of nubs. i am slowly running out of space in my 50 ct humidor. any suggestions where i can put my new cigars if i can't fit them in my humidor


Tupperware like containers. The make sure they don't have food smell in them and use beads for humidification. The search around on here there are a lot of threads on using Tupperware containers. Coolers also work very well.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

definately an addiction...deals are so fun!!!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> :welcome: Matt. So it sort of starts this way. You win your first bid and get excited. Then you get your cigars. It is even better than you thought. While you sit down and smoke one of these you start thinking to yourself, you know the shipping on these might have been a little high. Maybe I should change over to weekly shipping that way I can buy 1 or 2 items and have them shipped together.
> 
> Then before you know it you are like all of us in this forum. bidding during the week and then right as the CBid week is going to end and the weekly shipments are sent out, you rush to get some additional smokes.
> 
> ...


Cbid is the devil. I often buy just to make sure I have enough for the week to make the shipping is worthwhile. Those guys over at CI/Cbid really have marketing figured out. :lol:


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Made it a couple of weeks with no bids , then I saw a little 20ct humi that would be perfect at work so I bid on that and won. So now I have to pick up some other items to make it worth while on the shipping end of it.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> Tupperware like containers. The make sure they don't have food smell in them and use beads for humidification. The search around on here there are a lot of threads on using Tupperware containers. Coolers also work very well.


Benefits of tupperware:

Keeps my Pelican case humidor organized.
Weighs less so ships for less when I mail my cigars home.
Wife wont kill me because she thinks she can have them once I'm done.

:music:


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

I got caught up in the vortex for a while myself but have taken a self control check and now just use it to replace what I really like instead of everything I think I might like.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Benefits of tupperware:
> 
> Keeps my Pelican case humidor organized.
> Weighs less so ships for less when I mail my cigars home.
> ...


Let's be honest though, you'll never be done! :lol:

Debating picking up one of the travel humis, anyone have any luck with those on cbid?


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

I just picked up an Xikar crossover lighter. im officially doomed. 100 bucks in a week. yikes. at least they grouped them all in one shipping so i saved some money there.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Macke said:


> Let's be honest though, you'll never be done! :lol:
> 
> Debating picking up one of the travel humis, anyone have any luck with those on cbid?


I travel quite a bit so I picked up a 5 cigar travel herfador on CBid for either $12 or $13. I love it. I do not have to worry about carrying my cigars in the leather pouch I have and what damage may happen to them. The best thing would be to buy a crystal tube and place it in the herfador.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> I travel quite a bit so I picked up a 5 cigar travel herfador on CBid for either $12 or $13. I love it. I do not have to worry about carrying my cigars in the leather pouch I have and what damage may happen to them. The best thing would be to buy a crystal tube and place it in the herfador.


Excellent. I might just have to work out a direct deposit into my cbid account with work. :eyebrows:


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

I just won a Maestro Burl Humidor for $13


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Between the free falls and the specials they are draining my account!

Don pepin CC's 10
Don pepin JJ's 5
RP Olde world lanceros 10 (still active)
Perdomo Reserve Limited R 10
EPC new wave brillantes 5

I still have some bids up on some 5'ers.

The newbies are still active, I saw a box of augstino's that sells for 39.00 on CI go for 46.00 on cbid yesterday. Also most illusions and AF's are bid up to ridiculous prices. Many people don't know that sometimes AF best sellers are at rock bottom prices at the monster.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

mata777 said:


> The newbies are still active, I saw a box of augstino's that sells for 39.00 on CI go for 46.00 on cbid yesterday. Also most illusions and AF's are bid ip to ridiculous prices. Many people don't know that sometimes AF best sellers are at rock bottom prices at the monster.


It's crazy how high some stuff will bid at. I know I make up my mind how much I'm willing to pay long before the auction is ever over and I never do any last minute bidding. That's an easy way to get yourself into trouble.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> It's crazy how high some stuff will bid at. I know I make up my mind how much I'm willing to pay long before the auction is ever over and I never do any last minute bidding. That's an easy way to get yourself into trouble.


+1
I just saw a 5'er of best sellers going for 35.00, it's crazy out there. At those prices I would just go the the most expensive b&m I could find.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

I just did a stupid thing.. after being dry for two weeks. I first won a 20ct humi I plan on bringing to work so I figured since I'm already paying shipping on that I'll pick of a couple of 5 packs, I went with Cain 660 maduros and some Illusion 888's and really wasn't paying attention on what I was bidding... so now I'm close to $100.


----------



## Tank997 (Aug 20, 2011)

My latest C-bid order arrived today $650+ but I figured I saved $560+ off retail. My wife thinks I'm nuts but I told her I needed them to fill the new coolerdor to keep the humidity level right and she was okay with it  

Truth is the deals are great and with 4 humidors and two coolerdor I "need" to keep them full (at least that's what she thinks) 

I keep an Excel spreadsheet with all the purchases that shows the savings off retail and so far I have saved more than I spent. Kind of like the 1/2 off sales where your wife tells you how much she saved LOL.

I just wish C-bid shipped on Monday or Tuesday so the cigars don't sit at a UPS warehouse over the weekend and have told them (c-bid) so. I think they are great but still like to try the brands the B&m stores have that c-bid does not. At an average of $8 a stick at a B&M compared to less than $3 on c-bid. I will be filling more space in the dor's


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is what $470 just got me. Boxes of Diesel UC, Carlos Torano Silver, 5 Vegas Gold and Man o War. Bundles of Gran Habano 2002, Padilla Archilles and Rocky Patel Vintage 1990. Fivers of 5 Vegas classic, Carlos Torano Virtuoso, 1884s, Carlos Torano 50 year and Don Lino Africa. 

The aim was to let these all age for a year or so whilst i work my way through a bunch of other sticks. 

Unfortunately, after the above order arrived, i decided that i wanted another torch lighter, so won that auction, then proceeded to spend another $200 ish on other sticks. So two weeks in a row i get a big box from cigarbid. Think i am going to have to seek professional help now.


----------



## gak906 (Aug 1, 2011)

"My wife thinks I'm nuts but I told her I needed them to fill the new coolerdor to keep the humidity level right and she was okay with it

Truth is the deals are great and with 4 humidors and two coolerdor I "need" to keep them full (at least that's what she thinks) "


That is GOOD stuff , will have to remember it. I learn so much in this place. I'm a sponge!


----------



## Tank997 (Aug 20, 2011)

getkennard said:


> Here is what $470 just got me. Boxes of Diesel UC, Carlos Torano Silver, 5 Vegas Gold and Man o War. Bundles of Gran Habano 2002, Padilla Archilles and Rocky Patel Vintage 1990. Fivers of 5 Vegas classic, Carlos Torano Virtuoso, 1884s, Carlos Torano 50 year and Don Lino Africa.
> 
> The aim was to let these all age for a year or so whilst i work my way through a bunch of other sticks.
> 
> Unfortunately, after the above order arrived, i decided that i wanted another torch lighter, so won that auction, then proceeded to spend another $200 ish on other sticks. So two weeks in a row i get a big box from cigarbid. Think i am going to have to seek professional help now.


Nice selection, I have many of those too. Who knew we had to taste them all 

Tom


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

mata777 said:


> +1
> I just saw a 5'er of best sellers going for 35.00, it's crazy out there. At those prices I would just go the the most expensive b&m I could find.


I agree some items are bid up way too high. I personally try to get in early and low bid. If it goes beyond a certain price I just do not bid.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

I finally slowed down based on a few ideas. Seemed like I was racing to try to age things and I was not sure enough of 'what' I was aging having not tried them. 

So I decided to pull back and smoke through some of what I have to figure out better what I like. It turns out I'm more picky than I thought and going to a smoke a second and third time is giving me a better idea of what I enjoy. 

Lets put it this way, when I get past my probation I should have a fair amount of things to trade. I don't want to add to the pile of things that I want to get rid of. I want to accumulate things I really like. It's a pretty short list so far and I have a new found appreciation of those that do not like cigars since I have had so many that I don't to this point in the journey.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Tank997 said:


> My latest C-bid order arrived today $650+ but I figured I saved $560+ off retail. My wife thinks I'm nuts but I told her I needed them to fill the new coolerdor to keep the humidity level right and she was okay with it
> 
> Truth is the deals are great and with 4 humidors and two coolerdor I "need" to keep them full (at least that's what she thinks)
> 
> ...


$650??? We have a new mentor!! :woohoo::woohoo:
:yield:
:bowdown::bowdown:
You spent more in 1 week then I spend in an entire month. However I do agree with you that this is an incredible way to fill your cooler.

Congratulations and I am envious.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

All right it is thursday. The CBid orders fell today. My first week of being CBid order free. It was not easy, and I did buy half a box of Alec Bradley Tempus Centuria but it does not count since it was a split and not a CBid purchase.

How did everyone else do this week? Who get the mentor of the week award?
:banplease: :banplease:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> I agree some items are bid up way too high. I personally try to get in early and low bid. If it goes beyond a certain price I just do not bid.


That's what I do. I check around other sites to see what the item goes for, then bid with a max bid already set. So if it goes over that, I just let it slide and get something else. I'm bit bad though. I just bought a 300ct humidor and I know it's already not gonna be enough. I guess it's time to get a coolidor.....


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

CIGAR BIDS FREE FALL auctions kick ass. Cigar.com has their own new mini FREE FALL RUN now. New stick posted every minute or so. I LIKE IT!! Prices as good as Cigar Bids every time.

Cain Habano Robusto 10-Pack - 10 Cigars - Cigar Sprint Sale


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

Have stayed off of cbid for 3-4 wks until tonight... The lure of a 40 dollar Xi3 redwood cutter proved too great a temptation! 

Lord (Wife), have mercy on my soul!
:sorry:


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> Have stayed off of cbid for 3-4 wks until tonight... The lure of a 40 dollar Xi3 redwood cutter proved too great a temptation!
> 
> Lord (Wife), have mercy on my soul!
> :sorry:


I can feel your pain. If my wife ever went online she would quickly find out that my Xikar cutter is not a Ten Dollar thing and that my smokes cost more than a few bucks a piece. Even with this she still complains I buy too many.

Ignorance is bliss for now. Good luck.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

getkennard said:


> Here is what $470 just got me. Boxes of Diesel UC, Carlos Torano Silver, 5 Vegas Gold and Man o War. Bundles of Gran Habano 2002, Padilla Archilles and Rocky Patel Vintage 1990. Fivers of 5 Vegas classic, Carlos Torano Virtuoso, 1884s, Carlos Torano 50 year and Don Lino Africa.
> 
> The aim was to let these all age for a year or so whilst i work my way through a bunch of other sticks.
> 
> Unfortunately, after the above order arrived, i decided that i wanted another torch lighter, so won that auction, then proceeded to spend another $200 ish on other sticks. So two weeks in a row i get a big box from cigarbid. Think i am going to have to seek professional help now.


Andrew you know I am sorry I never commented on this purchase of yours last week. I think it was because my throat went dry and tears came to my eyes as I looked at the incredible smokes you had laid out. All I can say is WOW!!! You certainly purchased some incredible smokes. I hope you enjoy them and sit down with some good friends as you smoke them.

If it was any other week you would have grabbed the top spot. But Tank997 outdid you, he might also be answering divorce papers by now.

Keep up the great work and :welcome:


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

watchman_01 said:


> Andrew you know I am sorry I never commented on this purchase of yours last week. I think it was because my throat went dry and tears came to my eyes as I looked at the incredible smokes you had laid out. All I can say is WOW!!! You certainly purchased some incredible smokes. I hope you enjoy them and sit down with some good friends as you smoke them.
> 
> If it was any other week you would have grabbed the top spot. But Tank997 outdid you, he might also be answering divorce papers by now.
> 
> Keep up the great work and :welcome:


Thanks. This order managed to sneak by the wife, I even managed to get a 100 qt cooler into our NY apartment without too many comments. I am a little worried that the $200 order that I have coming tomorrow may tip the scales and she will rip me a new one. Fingers crossed she is not home when it arrives.

Glad to see I am not the only one with this problem. Support in numbers.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> Have stayed off of cbid for 3-4 wks until tonight... The lure of a 40 dollar Xi3 redwood cutter proved too great a temptation!
> 
> Lord (Wife), have mercy on my soul!
> :sorry:


 I understand. i got a xi2 cutter on cbid the other day, just because. lol. I also have my 100 dollar order from CBid coming today. Xikar crossover lighter, 10 sampler of nubs and a 5 pack of connecticut nubs. Im already working on my new overstock tupperdor, which i needed to get another heartfelt bead tub 65rh for. oh man, this is getting out of control. oh well, you only live life once.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

getkennard said:


> Here is what $470 just got me. Boxes of Diesel UC, Carlos Torano Silver, 5 Vegas Gold and Man o War. Bundles of Gran Habano 2002, Padilla Archilles and Rocky Patel Vintage 1990. Fivers of 5 Vegas classic, Carlos Torano Virtuoso, 1884s, Carlos Torano 50 year and Don Lino Africa.
> 
> The aim was to let these all age for a year or so whilst i work my way through a bunch of other sticks.
> 
> Unfortunately, after the above order arrived, i decided that i wanted another torch lighter, so won that auction, then proceeded to spend another $200 ish on other sticks. So two weeks in a row i get a big box from cigarbid. Think i am going to have to seek professional help now.


As soon as I read this post, the chorus from "There Goes My Hero" (I.e. Foo Fighters) started playing in my head...

:music:

My wife would drive a steak knife through my heart if an order like that showed up at the house! You ARE my hero, dude! :biggrin1:

Just don't tell my wife I said that... :fear:


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

maxlexi said:


> I understand. i got a xi2 cutter on cbid the other day, just because. lol. I also have my 100 dollar order from CBid coming today. Xikar crossover lighter, 10 sampler of nubs and a 5 pack of connecticut nubs. Im already working on my new overstock tupperdor, which i needed to get another heartfelt bead tub 65rh for. oh man, this is getting out of control. oh well, you only live life once.


I highly recommend kitty litter for coolers etc. I use both heartfelt beads and kitty litter and both work great. Given that kitty litter is a fraction of the price, it was a no brainer for me. Check out kitty litter threads for more info if you are interested.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

bombsquadmike007 said:


> I got caught up in the vortex for a while myself but have taken a self control check and now just use it to replace what I really like instead of everything I think I might like.


The best line in this thread!


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> As soon as I read this post, the chorus from "There Goes My Hero" (I.e. Foo Fighters) started playing in my head...
> 
> :music:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. We have only been married about a month, so maybe the honeymoon period saved my ass.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

getkennard said:


> I highly recommend kitty litter for coolers etc. I use both heartfelt beads and kitty litter and both work great. Given that kitty litter is a fraction of the price, it was a no brainer for me. Check out kitty litter threads for more info if you are interested.


ok, will do, thanks. I hear that kitty litter doesnt maintain the humidity level as well as beads? Also in a tupperdor, do you recommend making little holes on top or just leave a lid a little open?


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

You guys are really upping the ante for CBid orders. I cant do it till probably November(have my october play money ear marked already), but I think I may try for a $1000 order in one week. Shouldnt be to hard to do since I ALWAYS find stuff I want on there.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

rjacobs said:


> You guys are really upping the ante for CBid orders. I cant do it till probably November(have my october play money ear marked already), but I think I may try for a $1000 order in one week. Shouldnt be to hard to do since I ALWAYS find stuff I want on there.


Damn. $1k is solid. Although combining shipping does save you a bit (ie versus single orders), you still get charged for additional items, which adds up and can get surprisingly expensive.

I definately want to see pictures of that order come Nov.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

maxlexi said:


> ok, will do, thanks. I hear that kitty litter doesnt maintain the humidity level as well as beads? Also in a tupperdor, do you recommend making little holes on top or just leave a lid a little open?


Probably depends on how big your tupperware is. I have mine in a 100qt cooler and just leave them in open containers. I have cedar trays stacked on top. Has been keeping humidity 65-68% since I set it up.


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

getkennard said:


> Damn. $1k is solid. Although combining shipping does save you a bit (ie versus single orders), you still get charged for additional items, which adds up and can get surprisingly expensive.
> 
> I definately want to see pictures of that order come Nov.


Well what I am going to try for is something like this:
-4-5 boxes of expensive cigars(Camacho, Padilla, Fuente, etc...) at around $100-$125 a box(so far have bought 2 camacho and 2 padilla for ~$90 a box so its do-able)
-10 bundles of 20 at ~$35 a bundle
-5 or so semi expensive(~$30) 5/10 packs to eat up the rest
-maybe a Xicar cutter or some other "merchandise"
-$20-25 for shipping

If I dont find the bundles I want I will substitute in another nice box.

Oh damn, thats over $1000. Oh well.


----------



## StogieSteve (Apr 30, 2007)

There is hope but not if you keep exhibiting the addictive behavior. Rule No.1you can't just keep going back just to see what the prices are. Invariably you will find the "I can't believe it is going for only..." or "At this price they are simply giving it away..." or my personal favorite "It must be divine intervention that I was directed here, it must be a sign from..." I did this and wound up doing what other CI Bid addicts do-the humidors are full and we start filling up coolers with the deals too good to pass by. The simply answer is only go on in the week you want to buy, or the day you are going to buy. I go on every three to four months. I buy for myself and a few cigar smoking buddies and we ship once during the week. I place a percentage that I want the price to be below the CI retail and if it doesn't go there I don't bid on it. With a little patience and learning about a few of the CI Bid trends you can score incredible deals and fill your humidors and trade with your buddies if you get something that wasn't exactly what you had hoped. You can even co-exist with the Mrs. For me it is a matter of survival, because I also like watches. If I don't curb some of the addictive behavior there is no income that would help me survive. Oh, the second rule is simple:Remember Rule No.1


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Newbie here on Puff as well as cigarbid. I just jumped on and made my first few bids. I hope I made decent choices.

5 Diesel Unholy Cocktail
5 Cain Nub 460 Maduro
25 1876 Reserve Torpedo (no idea about these but it was super cheap)
5 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
20 Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

raylol16 said:


> Newbie here on Puff as well as cigarbid. I just jumped on and made my first few bids. I hope I made decent choices.
> 
> 5 Diesel Unholy Cocktail
> 5 Cain Nub 460 Maduro
> ...


:welcome: Ray

I don't know all of them but I am familiar with 2 of them. The Cain's are very nice but they can kick your ass. A lot of nicotine in a short stick. But still very nice. The Gran Habano's are just plain perfect. The longer they sit the better they get (in my opinion).

Best of luck.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> :welcome: Ray
> 
> The Gran Habano's are just plain perfect. The longer they sit the better they get (in my opinion).
> 
> Best of luck.


Man I hope so. I smoked one a couple days ago with three weeks rest on it and I got soap as the dominant taste.


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> Man I hope so. I smoked one a couple days ago with three weeks rest on it and I got soap as the dominant taste.


I hear you should let them sit for like 6 months.


----------



## CaptWoodrow10 (Sep 24, 2011)

Im not very happy with any of yall. I hadn't heard of cbid until somebody here brought it up. Now I've got 6 bids in, and I'm winning all of them with only a few hours left in the auction. 
That's some pretty effective peer pressure. 
My name is Mick, and yall are to blame for my cbid problem.


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

CaptWoodrow10 said:


> Im not very happy with any of yall. I hadn't heard of cbid until somebody here brought it up. Now I've got 6 bids in, and I'm winning all of them with only a few hours left in the auction.
> That's some pretty effective peer pressure.
> My name is Mick, and yall are to blame for my cbid problem.


Welcome Mick. It's all downhill from here!!


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no I just bidded on a Palio cutter too


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

i've won 31 bids, with 3 more that i'll win tonight. grand total is $1600 and like 300+ sticks and a humidor and man o' war cutter. Cbid is freakin evil. I hate you all for telling me about it. That being said, I don't think I've paid more than 60% of CI price on anything


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray (Jul 12, 2011)

Cbid is nice, good deals and sometimes great prices. Thanks for turning me onto it, but I don't think I'll ever be able to rack up 1500 price tag. Man that would make my head spin. Here is what is coming for me tomorrow and I can't wait
1129779- Ashton VSG Illusion (Single)	2	$9.00	$18.00
1129689- Ashton VSG Wizard (Single)	2	$14.00	$28.00
1129499- Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum (box-press) (20)	1	$82.00	$82.00
1129486- 5 Vegas Series 'A' Artisan (20)	1	$49.00	$49.00
1128885- Gurkha Empire Series VI	1	$15.00	$15.00
1127663- Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Natural - 5-Pack	1	$33.00	$33.00


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I too am an addict, however I don't feel so bad after seeing the $1500 order  thanks for making me feel good about myself  
Ps super jealous can't wait to see the pics


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

raylol16 said:


> Oh no I just bidded on a Palio cutter too


You will not regret that bid. Its a life time guarantee and its really built to last.


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

shotokun16 said:


> You will not regret that bid. Its a life time guarantee and its really built to last.


Wow lifetime?! Sheesh if I win the bid it might be the best $22 bucks I've ever spent. A buddy of mine has the cutter, I tried it and loved it. Saw it on the cheap and figured I would give it a go.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

My humidors are full but I can't stop bidding!!! Might have to stop by a store and pick up a cooler... My wife's gonna kill me...


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> My humidors are full but I can't stop bidding!!! Might have to stop by a store and pick up a cooler... My wife's gonna kill me...


LOL I will keep an eye out for you on the news!


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> i've won 31 bids, with 3 more that i'll win tonight. grand total is $1600 and like 300+ sticks and a humidor and man o' war cutter. Cbid is freakin evil. I hate you all for telling me about it. That being said, I don't think I've paid more than 60% of CI price on anything


:welcome: Adam. We may have to setup a separate post for you and some of our other addicts. It will be "I spent over $1000 on CigarBid this week, does anyone know a good Divorce attorney?"

I am envious to begin with and all I have to say is :woohoo::woohoo:.

Please post some pictures when the shipment arrives so that we see the beautiful array and cry a bit.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> I too am an addict, however I don't feel so bad after seeing the $1500 order  thanks for making me feel good about myself
> Ps super jealous can't wait to see the pics


:welcome: Brad

After the Unibomber stunt you pulled with Aninjaforallseasons I am almost wary of having you in this forum. Ahhh, but I know that retribution is on it's way.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

watchman_01 said:


> Please post some pictures when the shipment arrives so that we see the beautiful array and cry a bit.


this!


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

CaptWoodrow10 said:


> Im not very happy with any of yall. I hadn't heard of cbid until somebody here brought it up. Now I've got 6 bids in, and I'm winning all of them with only a few hours left in the auction.
> That's some pretty effective peer pressure.
> My name is Mick, and yall are to blame for my cbid problem.


:welcome: Mick and :welcome: to Puff.com

All of the new traders should make sure to sign up for the Noobie Sampler Trade under Cigar PIF's and MAW's . It pairs up the new members with existing members in a trade. The Newbies send 5 cigars to the other member and they get a trade in return. Needless to say what the FTP's (Friendly Trading Puffers) send back is normally outrageous. Excellent cigars combined with a lot of attitude.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well it is a very interesting thing I just noticed. So as Aninjaforallseasons has warned me there may be more than one package coming my direction, probably in an attempt to weaken my defense system systematically, and it looks like one of those packages came from your neck of the woods. One can only assume that due to your inside knowledge of retribution you may have a hand in the damage that is being done to my mailbox. Be afraid my friend, be very afraid 


watchman_01 said:


> :welcome: Brad
> 
> After the Unibomber stunt you pulled with Aninjaforallseasons I am almost wary of having you in this forum. Ahhh, but I know that retribution is on it's way.


----------



## ramp23 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have been an addict for a couple of months now and have developed a strategy:
I open up 2 browser windows, one to cbid and one to JR'S. When I find an item I want at cbid, I go to JR'S to check their price then bid 55% of that. I think I've gotten several good deals.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

ramp23 said:


> I have been an addict for a couple of months now and have developed a strategy:
> I open up 2 browser windows, one to cbid and one to JR'S. When I find an item I want at cbid, I go to JR'S to check their price then bid 55% of that. I think I've gotten several good deals.


:welcome: Ken

There are a few Puffers who post here that have created statistical spreadsheets as well as calculated when is the best time to bid. Of course they will not share these with us or we would be out bidding them.

Your method sounds pretty good as well.


----------



## ramp23 (Sep 26, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> :welcome: Ken
> 
> There are a few Puffers who post here that have created statistical spreadsheets as well as calculated when is the best time to bid. Of course they will not share these with us or we would be out bidding them.
> 
> Your method sounds pretty good as well.


Watchman, Thanks for the welcome. I'm sure my method is not as exact as theirs but I guess as long as you feel like you got a deal, you did!


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Flyin_Ray said:


> Cbid is nice, good deals and sometimes great prices. Thanks for turning me onto it, but I don't think I'll ever be able to rack up 1500 price tag. Man that would make my head spin. Here is what is coming for me tomorrow and I can't wait
> 1129779- Ashton VSG Illusion (Single) 2 $9.00 $18.00
> 1129689- Ashton VSG Wizard (Single) 2 $14.00 $28.00
> 1129499- Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum (box-press) (20) 1 $82.00 $82.00
> ...


Just got my order today,just wanted to remind guys to open those sealed boxes. I open the AB Temptus to find mold on most of the sticks. They were easy to work with though. i called and they are sending a new box out to replace them. Just check your investment.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Flyin_Ray said:


> Just got my order today,just wanted to remind guys to open those sealed boxes. I open the AB Temptus to find mold on most of the sticks. They were easy to work with though. i called and they are sending a new box out to replace them. Just check your investment.


:welcome: Ray. You will not regret those Alec Bradley Tempus. I would like to call them one of my staples but since they cost a bit more than I spend on my dailys they are one of my special GoTo sticks. I have half a box in their own humidor right now.


----------



## gak906 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello, my name is Chris. I AM an addict (CBA). My trip down this dark, yet heavily populated road, has been quick and unrelenting. And I see no relief in sight….the deals are just too good. I read through pages of this thread and I see myself in the past , all the signs were there. The I’ll just put this ridiculously low bid ( there no way it will make 4 days and 2 hours…no way) . all the I can’t pay shipping for just 1 stupid 5 pack Ok now I’ve got 8 winning bids out there, SOMEBODY outbid me. The waiting for the lil email alert on my phone. When it goes off it sounds like hell’s bell ringing in my head tolling out for my wife to hear, and then the stare ,the god awful stare….Damn it I forgot to put it on silent again….. Ok now how do I flag down the UPS truck before she sees it………and on and on I go no end in sight. Well in a couple of months I’ll be in Iraq (thank god) ….. wait please don’t tell they deliver there ,I swear if I see one of those Big Brown trucks shaking through the desert I’ll ………………..be a Happy man!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

gak906 said:


> &#8230;.the deals are just too good.


This reminds me of the South Park episode about Wal-Mart. If you haven't seen it you should!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> :welcome: Adam. We may have to setup a separate post for you and some of our other addicts. It will be "I spent over $1000 on CigarBid this week, does anyone know a good Divorce attorney?"
> 
> I am envious to begin with and all I have to say is :woohoo::woohoo:.
> 
> Please post some pictures when the shipment arrives so that we see the beautiful array and cry a bit.


LOLOLOL. you guys are freakin hilarious. Nah, I'm not married and my monthly bills are about $150 TOTAL (cell, internet and car insurance). Add in the fact that I haven't spent any of my deployment money or bonus money and you get a dude that can splurge a little. No way is this gonna be a monthly thing. I'm just stocking up. Besides, after seeing Shuckins and some other gentlemen's stash's, I am in NO position to brag or anything. But after I win my last two bids, I'm not getting on that evil site again! CBid is like the videotape from "The Ring". Once you watch it, you're screwed.


----------



## CaptWoodrow10 (Sep 24, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> :welcome: Mick and :welcome: to Puff.com
> 
> All of the new traders should make sure to sign up for the Noobie Sampler Trade under Cigar PIF's and MAW's . It pairs up the new members with existing members in a trade. The Newbies send 5 cigars to the other member and they get a trade in return. Needless to say what the FTP's (Friendly Trading Puffers) send back is normally outrageous. Excellent cigars combined with a lot of attitude.


Thanks watchman. I'm loving this forum more and more!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Since some people expressed interest in my purchase, I figured I'd share. I'll post pics when i get everything next monday or tuesday. SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!!


El Grande Humidor - 300 Capacity $100.00 
Tatuaja Havana VI Nobles - 5 Cigars $22.59 
Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro Quadrum - 10 Cigars $37.87 
5 Vegas Gold Torpedo - 5 Cigars $12.00 
E.P. Carrillo New Wave Brillantes - 10 Cigars $31.00 
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto - 5 Cigars $26.43 
Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo El Martillo - 10 Cigars $34.99 
Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 - Box of 20 $88.00 
La Riqueza by Tatuaje #3 - Box of 25 $109.00	
Graycliff 1666 PGX Toro - 20 Cigars $40.00 
Graycliff 'G2' Presidente - Box of 20 $43.00 
Tatuaja Havana VI Artistas (torpedo) - 5 Cigars $27.00	
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Valentino - 5-Pack $37.00
Illusione '888' SLAM (box-press) - 5-Pack $43.00	
Ave Maria St. George (belicoso) - 5-Pack $34.00 
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto (20) $37.00 Colibri Grip Man O' War Ruination Guillotine Cutter $16.81 
Tatuaje El Triunfador No. 6 - Box of 25 $112.00 
Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona - Box of 10 $43.0
Man O' War Double Corona - Box of 22 $73.00 
La Riqueza by Tatuaje #2 (belicoso) - 5-Pack $29.00	
Illusione 'MK' Corona - 5-Pack $28.00
Illusione 'cg:4' White Horse - 5-Pack $52.00 
5 Vegas Gold Maduro Toro - Box of 20 $46.00	
CAO 'VR' Cathedral - 5-Pack $19.00	
Diesel Unlimited d.6 (toro) (20) $70.00 
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul (20) $82.00	
Graycliff Espresso Series 'Double Espresso' (15) $85.00 
The All in the Family Super-Sampler - 15 Cigars $40.00
Graycliff 1666 Pirate Torpedo (20) $58.00 
Avo XO Sampler - Box of 7 $43.00 
La Estrella Cubana 'R' (robusto) (20) $25.00


If anyone has anything that would help my bidding process, please feel free to share.


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Since some people expressed interest in my purchase, I figured I'd share. I'll post pics when i get everything next monday or tuesday. SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!!
> 
> El Grande Humidor - 300 Capacity $100.00
> Tatuaja Havana VI Nobles - 5 Cigars $22.59
> ...


Holy crap man!
:jaw:


----------



## gak906 (Aug 1, 2011)

Kozzman555 :rockon: You Rock!


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> since some people expressed interest in my purchase, i figured i'd share. I'll post pics when i get everything next monday or tuesday. Somebody help me!!!!
> 
> El grande humidor - 300 capacity $100.00
> tatuaja havana vi nobles - 5 cigars $22.59
> ...


good job saving on shipping charges. At least you saved money on that


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Someone needs to create a Canadian Cigarbid. It would get all of my extra cash, that's for sure.

You guys sure get some incredible deals on here.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Sometimes I catch myself with about 10 tabs of cb open and I'm just about to bid on stuff and then I come to my senses and close all those tabs. I really should point cigarbid.com to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts to help deter myself from going there...


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

kozzman555 said:


> Since some people expressed interest in my purchase, I figured I'd share. I'll post pics when i get everything next monday or tuesday. SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!!
> 
> El Grande Humidor - 300 Capacity $100.00
> Tatuaja Havana VI Nobles - 5 Cigars $22.59
> ...


that is a solid order. Bunch of nice smokes. Only concern is that I am not sure whether all of your sticks will fit in that humidor. I would definitely have a couple of tupperware containers on hand to handle any overflow (just in case). You have some pretty big cigars in there, which take up quite a bit of space (eg your diesels are 6x60 and really suck up the real estate).

Enjoy


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

I seriously went on the site thinking I was going to spend ilke $50. So far I just hit $100 with winning bids and have 2 more still waiting lol.


----------



## ramp23 (Sep 26, 2011)

I just bought a 5 pack of Romeo Y Julieta Edicion Limitada Rothschildes for $29.50. JR's price for a box of 12 is $183. I think I did OK!


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

maxlexi said:


> good job saving on shipping charges. At least you saved money on that


I am picking that shipping will be close $30 for this haul. Gonna be a big box.


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm new to Cigarbid but I chose the once week option. How does it exactly work? Say I bought 5 items. Will the base ship price be the highest shipping of the 5 then $1 every item after?


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

raylol16 said:


> I'm new to Cigarbid but I chose the once week option. How does it exactly work? Say I bought 5 items. Will the base ship price be the highest shipping of the 5 then $1 every item after?


Their shipping policies are at Help - Shipping Policy - CigarBid.com


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> Their shipping policies are at Help - Shipping Policy - CigarBid.com


Ah ok well looks like I made the right choice with the weekly option. Though I wish I could get my stuff faster lol.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Andrew, you are right. It wont fit in that 300ct humi. I already have one 300ct humi, a 70ct humi and a coolidor already setup. I may need to get another coolidor though.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

kozzman555 said:


> Andrew, you are right. It wont fit in that 300ct humi. I already have one 300ct humi, a 70ct humi and a coolidor already setup. I may need to get another coolidor though.


Ah. Perfect. Sounds like you have the storage issue sorted. I have been caught with my pants down a couple of times when the order exceeds capacity.


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

getkennard said:


> Ah. Perfect. Sounds like you have the storage issue sorted. I have been caught with my pants down a couple of times when the order exceeds capacity.


This happened to me just form regular b&m purchases. Luckily I have a 15 cap herf a dor for overflow. Temporary storage of course!


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

So addicting. I'm always secretly checking out cigarbid at work on my smartphone, either that or cigarmonster. I just wish the selection was wider, but at some of those prices, who am I to complain.


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Steven said:


> So addicting. I'm always secretly checking out cigarbid at work on my smartphone, either that or cigarmonster. I just wish the selection was wider, but at some of those prices, who am I to complain.


Ugh me too! When I have a free minute I just jump on and browse. This is when my impulse bids occur.


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

is cigarmonster's hourly deal a good one right now? 
famous best of perdomo sampler? never smoked one...


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

sincerity said:


> is cigarmonster's hourly deal a good one right now?
> famous best of perdomo sampler? never smoked one...


I think it is.


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> I think it is.


ordered one...can't hurt right?


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

sincerity said:


> ordered one...can't hurt right?


There you go!! I think you'll like it. Congrats!


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

stupid 10 count for 34 bucks for padilla 1932 on cigar bid. Why, WHY?


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

maxlexi said:


> stupid 10 count for 34 bucks for padilla 1932 on cigar bid. Why, WHY?


I brought that deal about 4 moths ago when it was up. Really like that cigar.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

getkennard said:


> I brought that deal about 4 moths ago when it was up. Really like that cigar.


Yeah i heard that.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wills said:


> Someone needs to create a Canadian Cigarbid. It would get all of my extra cash, that's for sure.
> 
> You guys sure get some incredible deals on here.


:welcome: Will

What you need to do is create a forum named "Puff people who plan to visit Canada" and have them bring your smokes with them.

Uhmm, Moderators can I say that?


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

ramp23 said:


> I just bought a 5 pack of Romeo Y Julieta Edicion Limitada Rothschildes for $29.50. JR's price for a box of 12 is $183. I think I did OK!


:welcome: Ken

that is a great first purchase. Just be aware that this turns into, Oh what a great deal I have to have that. Which then turns into, I think I need another Humidor. And from there it is all down hill.

Enjoy.


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

I fell off the wagon yesterday, I'm so weak


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Steven said:


> So addicting. I'm always secretly checking out cigarbid at work on my smartphone, either that or cigarmonster. I just wish the selection was wider, but at some of those prices, who am I to complain.


:welcome: Steven Yeah I have the same issue. I even check last thing each night (just in case). We need to create a 12 Step plan for CigarBid Addicts. Hmm maybe 2. One to quit CigarBid and one to help you win your bids. I will have to think about this.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

sincerity said:


> is cigarmonster's hourly deal a good one right now?
> famous best of perdomo sampler? never smoked one...


:welcome: Sincerity. I have not tried CigarMonster's hourly deal yet. My rule of thumb is if you can buy the cigars for less than the most discount price on the web then they are a good deal. Of course in my bids I try to buy them for 50% of the best deal on the web, that makes them even a better deal.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

bombsquadmike007 said:


> I fell off the wagon yesterday, I'm so weak


Mike we are here for you. If you really feel that bad about your purchase we can help you with it. Sure we will buy it off of you for a small discount.

I imagine you don't feel that bad about it though. When it really hits me is Thursday when the invoice drops. And I say "Why did I do this again?" Of course then I get anxious to receive all the new smokes I bought.


----------



## Pgagnon (Jul 23, 2011)

Wills said:


> Someone needs to create a Canadian Cigarbid. It would get all of my extra cash, that's for sure.
> 
> You guys sure get some incredible deals on here.


I have mine shipped at my fiancée's place in IL :roll:


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray (Jul 12, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> :welcome: Ray. You will not regret those Alec Bradley Tempus. I would like to call them one of my staples but since they cost a bit more than I spend on my dailys they are one of my special GoTo sticks. I have half a box in their own humidor right now.


Yeah i really like them, this is just the first box of them that ive ordered. usually just get those daily deals or five packs from CI. They are one of my favorites and that new box should be in my hands by FRI.


----------



## Kuch21 (Dec 3, 2010)

I started 8 months ago buying cigars. The Addiction now has pushed me to 13 

Humidors packed with cigarbid products


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

I just got another order from Cigarbid, however, noticed the following on a 5 pack of Padilla Miami sticks. I have reached out to Cigarbid and they are sending replacements. Would you guys complain in this instance?

Just want to make sure i am not complaining unnecessarily.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

No way. Totally justified. 

MrR


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

got 80 cigars comming in an order for cbid tomorrow, i have room for maybe a bundle.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

nice! what all did you score?


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh crap, I started rolling down the slope before I even noticed! :lol:

Used CigarBid for the first time today... and won two auctions comprising 14 cigars!

Just yesterday I finished my small tupperdor for the 10 sticks I have on hand right now... I must say, I read all these posts saying "buy big tupperware/coolers, you will need it", but not being a regular cigar smoker I thought small was fine. Well, that only took one day to prove wrong. :doh:

Got some Gurkhas and some A.Fernandez "boutiques" I guess, averaging $3.04 per stick shipped. :dance: (sorry, first online cigar purchase)

Wanted to try the Gurkha hype but didn't want to pay the insane retail prices, plus with a baby on the way having some "cool" cigars for the guys to smoke with me is a good thing. Gurkha High Nines Sampler - 9 Cigars - CigarBid.com

The A.Fernandez sampler seemed pretty good when I figured the shipping was only .50 cents more. These all seemed worthy of trying, branching away from my usual (read annual :lol A.Fuente and Camacho purchases. Best of A. Fernandez 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com

Oh well... at least I got lots of new sticks to try now!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Puros Indios Toro Especial Maduro

*$5.00*


 

Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes Sr. Rothschild Maduro - 20 Cigars

*$10.00*


 

Verdadero Organic Taster Sampler - 6 Cigars

*$7.00*




Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto - 20 Cigars

*$32.55*


 

Saint Luis Rey Serie G Maduro Rothchilde

*$61.00*


 

Astral Grand Reserve Petite Corona - 5-Pack

*$4.00*


 

Padilla 1948 Edicion Limitada Robusto

*$9.00*


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

MrRogers said:


> No way. Totally justified.
> 
> MrR


+1 those smokes are in horrible shape.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

MrRogers said:


> No way. Totally justified.
> 
> MrR


Thanks. They looked pretty jacked when I opened them up. I guess it will be death by fire at the hands of some cigar bid employee.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

My weeks stash
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill*$13.00*
Don Rafael Maduro #57 Robusto1/1*$7.00*
5 Vegas Gold Torpedo1/1*$11.00*
Xikar Xi2 Cutter - Burgundy1/1*$19.00*

And on tap for next week,

Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto - 10 Cigars1/1*$34.99*$37.99
Tatuaje El Triunfador No. 4 (robusto) - 10 Cigars1/1*$34.00*

Im in bad shape


----------



## Jeep87 (Sep 28, 2011)

So I used to smoke the occasional cigar (at bachelor parties, etc.) but started smoking a bit more over the past 2-3 years once I started seeing my (now) wife and hanging out with her family. Any time there is a family gathering or party at my in-laws' house, the guys usually go out to the garage and smoke a cigar. We moved into our new house about a year ago and I finally decided to get a humidor and stock it for when the family comes over to our house.

Not knowing that much about cigars, I decided to read some reviews and came across puff.com. Reading several threads, I kept seeing "the devil site" mentioned. Hmmm... what could this be? Well, thanks to you evil folks, I know exactly what it is now...

I got my first order last week and my second one is in transit -

ACID Kuba Kuba (3 5-packs) (splitting with my father-in-law and brother-in-law)
Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) (5-pack)
Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto - 5-Pack
Hygro-Set Adjustable Digital Hygrometer
Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Robusto (5-pack)
Oliva Serie 'G' Maduro Belicoso (5-pack)
Nub 358 Connecticut - 5-Pack
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro Selecto - 5 Cigars
Herf-a-Dor X5 Traveldor - 5-Capacity
ACID Kuba Kuba Maduro - 10 Cigars (splitting with my father-in-law and brother-in-law)
Perdomo Reserve 10th Ann. Champagne Epicure - 12 Cigars (splitting with my father-in-law and brother-in-law)


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Jeep87 said:


> So I used to smoke the occasional cigar (at bachelor parties, etc.) but started smoking a bit more over the past 2-3 years once I started seeing my (now) wife and hanging out with her family. Any time there is a family gathering or party at my in-laws' house, the guys usually go out to the garage and smoke a cigar. We moved into our new house about a year ago and I finally decided to get a humidor and stock it for when the family comes over to our house.
> 
> Not knowing that much about cigars, I decided to read some reviews and came across puff.com. Reading several threads, I kept seeing "the devil site" mentioned. Hmmm... what could this be? Well, thanks to you evil folks, I know exactly what it is now...
> 
> ...


Welcome to the slippery slope


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Woohoo my 60 sticks and palio cutter just shipped!


----------



## Jeep87 (Sep 28, 2011)

maxlexi said:


> Welcome to the slippery slope


Thanks Max. How long have you been a member of CBA?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Man, this is a fun thread. 

On shipping though, I just noticed today's weekly-ship order of 8 items had shipping at only $9.95. With the highest ship quote at $5.95, shouldn't that have been $12.95 shipping?

Not that I'm complaining or that I'd point that out to them, but . . .

:ss


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Man, this is a fun thread.
> 
> On shipping though, I just noticed today's weekly-ship order of 8 items had shipping at only $9.95. With the highest ship quote at $5.95, shouldn't that have been $12.95 shipping?
> 
> ...


Mine was 8.95 for 6 items. It also depends on what type of items they are. I think its lower for certain types like singles/5 pack.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

For shipping it takes the biggest shipping cost and charges for that and additional items are broken down into:

$1 for each additional item larger than a fiver

$0.50 for each additional fiver

$0.25 for each additional single

So it looks like You ordered one big thing and a couple smaller fivers and/or singles 

Either way, enjoy the new additions!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Macke said:


> For shipping it takes the biggest shipping cost and charges for that and additional items are broken down into:
> 
> $1 for each additional item larger than a fiver
> 
> ...


That's it - 2 boxes and 6 fivers. Easier than puff math?

:biggrin1:


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

ERRRR curse you evil site


----------



## bombman0513 (Sep 25, 2011)

put a few bids in on occasion. I dont take it too serious. I put in my max bids and let it go. If I win cool, if not, ok no biggie. I like to put in bids on stuff I wouldnt normally buy but have been wanting to try. I did get a fantastic price on some Padron 1926's a while back and I like to pick up some 5 Vegas for friends who don't smoke on a regular basis, dont want to waste the good stuff.


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh noes cigarbid what have you done?!

http://i.imgur.com/yf2on.jpg


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

nice pickup!


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ohhhh man.... Last week i bought a 10 pack of Carlos Torano 50 year exodus but so far I won a box of Padilla Miami Toro, a box of Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial robusto, and a few fivers and specials on bid like the pack or morro castle I'm bound to win.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Won a couple more bids tonight... Please don't tell my wife!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> Won a couple more bids tonight... Please don't tell my wife!


ok, but it's gonna cost you.....:biggrin1:


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

What happens if I change my shipping preference from weekly to daily and all of my bids have concluded, will they ship as one or multiples.

The longer I wait the more I buy so I want to end this


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Darn you!










Cigarbid=:twisted:


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Cigarbid is so damn dangerous I find myself browsing at work now and it's just awful. It's like oh what a deal only $2 a stick *bid*


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

shotokun16 said:


> Darn you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, those stogies look great. If they start selling pipe tobacco on a bidding site I'm doomed to bankruptcy. :rip:


----------



## ramp23 (Sep 26, 2011)

I bid what I thought were very low bids on 4 fivers yesterday thinking I might luck up and win one. Ended up winning all 4! So now I have to try to stay away for the rest of the week.


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

After this week I got to take my credit card off there or something. I keep telling myself I am just going to look and see whats there and bam I end up making bids.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Found out about this thread after herfing with the OP, Brian (which was a great evening by the way) and as for CBID - I seem to go in spurts. If I look I bid - if I don't look I don't bid. Some weeks I look - other weeks I don't.

And yes - the missus usually asks why I'm getting another box (I tell her it's a bomb from one of the guys on the forum) - But I think she's starting to doubt me on that line... :bounce:


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't use CBID any longer.


Lately I keep getting a "Scripts are making your computer run slow" message regardless of where I sign on from. Then it locks up.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

54 conqueror said:


> i can't use cbid any longer.
> 
> Lately i keep getting a "scripts are making your computer run slow" message regardless of where i sign on from. Then it locks up.


get out while you can, its a sign from above.


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

maxlexi said:


> get out while you can, its a sign from above.


Seriously! I am hoping I lose this last bid and then I am gonna pull my CC off of there lol. I can't do this anymore. I have spent WAY more than what I was expecting to.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Like an idiot I bid on two large humidors yesterday after being pissed off about other stuff. Feel free to hit up cigarbid.com and outbid me on a 1500 count and a 600 count humidor


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

zenom said:


> Like an idiot I bid on two large humidors yesterday after being pissed off about other stuff. Feel free to hit up cigarbid.com and outbid me on a 1500 count and a 600 count humidor


Early congrats on your new humidors lol


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

raylol16 said:


> Early congrats on your new humidors lol


True, true - and a good thing he's got cbid to help fill 'em!

:ss


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

zenom said:


> Like an idiot I bid on two large humidors yesterday after being pissed off about other stuff. Feel free to hit up cigarbid.com and outbid me on a 1500 count and a 600 count humidor


If you end up winning them and don't want them I'd be happy to take them off your hands for you :bounce:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> If you end up winning them and don't want them I'd be happy to take them off your hands for you :bounce:


Just bid more then 325 or 151 and you are more than welcome to take them off my hands


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

zenom said:


> Just bid more then 325 or 151 and you are more than welcome to take them off my hands


If that was me, i would take that money and put it towards a good divorce lawyer retainer. good luck.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

maxlexi said:


> If that was me, i would take that money and put it towards a good divorce lawyer retainer. good luck.


I did that a year ago, I am single atm, if anything I need to pay down my discover card before these go through


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

zenom said:


> Like an idiot I bid on two large humidors yesterday after being pissed off about other stuff. Feel free to hit up cigarbid.com and outbid me on a 1500 count and a 600 count humidor


All I hear is Bill Murray from Groundhog Day in my head saying " Don't bid angry" ound:


----------



## i2rule (Apr 21, 2011)

54 Conqueror said:


> I can't use CBID any longer.
> 
> Lately I keep getting a "Scripts are making your computer run slow" message regardless of where I sign on from. Then it locks up.


Off Topic
Use CClearner on you PC it should help :ranger:

:focus:

I love CBid, but my wife hates it. :moony:


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL I love CBid but my bank account hates it =(


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

raylol16 said:


> Seriously! I am hoping I lose this last bid and then I am gonna pull my CC off of there lol. I can't do this anymore. I have spent WAY more than what I was expecting to.


Same here. I make a conscious effort to avoid the cbid.


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Of course I just put some bids on Gurkha Empire III, La Perla Habana Cobre Toro and GH Azteca Fuerte. These are my last 3 I promise!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Just wont a box of Diesel Unholy Shorty's on there for $65. Thankfully someone outbid me on both of the humidors (sigh of relief). Thanks if it was someone on here haha.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well it happened again. I got on to skim the selection a bit. Now here I am with $100 in smokes in the mail. Oh well. I'm sure it will happen again.


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Vwluv10338 said:


> Well it happened again. I got on to skim the selection a bit. Now here I am with $100 in smokes in the mail. Oh well. I'm sure it will happen again.


It just wont stop :tape2:


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto - 10 Cigars1/1*]
Tatuaje El Triunfador No. 4 (robusto) - 10 Cigars1/1

IM DONE FOR A WHILE*


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

maxlexi said:


> Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto - 10 Cigars1/1*]
> Tatuaje El Triunfador No. 4 (robusto) - 10 Cigars1/1
> 
> IM DONE FOR A WHILE*


*

LOL I have been saying this for the past 2 weeks.*


----------



## Jeep87 (Sep 28, 2011)

The 50-count humidor I just bought a little while ago is now full and I'm looking at putting together a small tupperdor in order to store the remaining cigars that are coming with the next order. It's so easy to get carried away in trying to get the most for the shipping costs...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

While I love (and hate) CBID as much as the next bloke, I must say I'm falling these days for the offerings at CigarSprintSale.com. Shipping is free, only 2 days from East Coast to West Coast, and because they ship with humipacks I could smoke my first 5 Vegas Triple-A right off the truck. It was perfect.

Gotta love (and hate) that...

:ss


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> While I love (and hate) CBID as much as the next bloke, I must say I'm falling these days for the offerings at CigarSprintSale.com. Shipping is free, only 2 days from East Coast to West Coast, and because they ship with humipacks I could smoke my first 5 Vegas Triple-A right off the truck. It was perfect.
> 
> Gotta love (and hate) that...
> 
> :ss


Hmmm. I new site to try...

BAH! Bankruptcy in sight!


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

I lost a bid on something oh noes this is a sign I need to stop.


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

raylol16 said:


> I lost a bid on something oh noes this is a sign I need to stop.


Picked up a box of 5 Vegas gold Maduros and 3 five packs. Damn these savings.


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh man I just placed a bid on GH Azteca Fuerte Robustos. After this week I am stopping I swear!


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

OK... CBID, what is the point of putting something on Freefall if the price range set is already higher than the price on CI?

:fish:

If this is the new trend, then, well, we're done CBID. It was fun while it lasted... It's not me, it's you. :nod:

CBID Freefall for Padilla Black Bears (15) - I.e. I've yet to see it dip below $40!

CI price on Padilla Black Bears (15)


----------



## ramp23 (Sep 26, 2011)

This has to stop! My damage for the week:

Lot #- Title Qty Price Total
spacer
1143714- Cuba Libre Unico (20) 1	$40.00	$40.00
1140837- Pinar del Rio Torpedo Flight Sampler - 12 Cigars 1	$19.00	$19.00
1140708- Verdadero Organic Taster Sampler - 6 Cigars 1	$10.00	$10.00
1139776- Pirata Pequenos (40) 1	$13.00	$13.00
1139281- Tierra del Sol by Perdomo Double Corona 1	$5.00	$5.00
1139270- Blue Label Torpedo 1	$9.00	$9.00
1139081- Signature Collection Salomon 1	$9.00	$9.00
1137436- SWAG Fierce (torpedo) - 10 Cigars 1	$29.90	$29.90
1137179- Colibri Slyce Guillotine Cutter 1	$16.00	$16.00


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

ramp23 said:


> This has to stop! My damage for the week:
> 
> Lot #- Title Qty Price Total
> spacer
> ...


Looks fantastic my last haul was just over $300 in preps for winter,

I got a box of Jaime Garcia, box of Padilla Miami, 10 morro castle, 10 padilla 1932, 5 joya de , 10 AB American classic blend, and 3 singles lol


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

I just check the Free Fall from now on. If anything good, I buy it. If not, I close the browser page. But so hard to resist sometimes.


----------



## ramp23 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes it is! Now I need to buy a new humidor to store them all in!:fear:


----------



## carlv123 (Jun 8, 2011)

The need one of those buttons that ask "Are you _sure_ you want to login and look?"

Here's my haul this week..

2-Oliva Sweet 16 Sampler - 16 Cigars 
2-Don Pepin Garcia My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro (23)
1-Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Sublime (24)

I can see this is gonna get real dangerous....


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

MrFuentes said:


> I just check the Free Fall from now on. If anything good, I buy it. If not, I close the browser page. But *so hard to resist sometimes*.


Then do NOT go here:

http://www.cigarsprintsale.com/

Free falling is never free.

< _don't know what the hell that means, but it sounded good at the moment... _>


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Why Terry? Why did you have to introduce this to me...lol.



ProbateGeek said:


> Then do NOT go here:
> 
> Alec Bradley Harvest '97 Toro - Box of 20 - Cigar Sprint Sale
> 
> ...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

MrFuentes said:


> Why Terry? Why did you have to introduce this to me...lol.


Oh, you know - anything to help a brother out! :ss

< _any damage yet?_ >


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

I went a whole week without buying anything from there! That doesn't mean I didn't bid on anything...


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Then do NOT go here:
> 
> Bring quality cigars with ever lowering prices! Race to the end! - Cigar Sprint Sale
> 
> ...


**** YOU. new crack


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Vicini said:


> **** YOU. new crack


Hee hee. Sorry guys, truly I am. :nod:

I did consider NOT mentioning it, since I've been able to pick up a 10-pack of Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles for under $30 there. Not wanting to be greedy or anything, I thought I'd get a few more brothers hooked.

The humidified packaging I could almost forgo, but the free shipping is the killer touch - how can we possibly resist?

Just doing my small part to help the economy... :ss


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, my name is Peter.

Earlier today I got an outbid notice on a 5 pack of Diplomas, and since I was already well past my self appointed allowance, I was RELIEVED to be outbid..........,,,,,,,and then I bid again.

Somebody make me stop!!!!!!!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Rackir said:


> Hi, my name is Peter.
> 
> Earlier today I got an outbid notice on a 5 pack of Diplomas, and since I was already well past my self appointed allowance, I was RELIEVED to be outbid..........,,,,,,,and then I bid again.
> 
> Somebody make me stop!!!!!!!


I'm not sure to sympathize with you or think....hahahaha, now I can beat your bid!

Either way, cbid is evil. :evil:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I've followed this thread since it started and I thought "now those guys have a problem." Me?!? No, no problem here, I'm completely under control! This week I set up my first coolidor and got my quarterly travel bonus from work. I've still got 4 days of bidding left before I'm finished with my weekly bidding for shipping and here's the damage so far...
PDR 5 star sampler
Cu-Avana Gordo 5 pack
AB Harvest Selection Habano toro 5 pack
5 Vegas Miami Knuckle 5 pack
Obsidian Gordo 5 pack
SWAG toro box
PDR clasico 2007 corona gorda 5 pack
Perdomo Golf robusto 5 pack
Gurkha Empire I 5 pack
Graycliff 1666 Presidente 5 pack
Diesel Unholy Cocktail 5 pack
Gurkah Empire Series VI 3 singles
AF Privada #1 Shade Grown 3 singles

I think maybe I have a problem...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I can't go to that website anymore. Cbid is just too evil. Everytime I go there, ?I end up bidding on something. Damn you puff.com for introducing me to this evil, evil site


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> I think maybe I have a problem...


Why, Dan? It's only a problem if the new order doesn't fit in the cooler!

:ss


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Yup, so glad they do not ship internationally! Some of the deals would be good but the temptation would be too much.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I like the way you think Terry. Have a few bids out today too including a box of AB Harvest Selection Habanos. At least extra coolers are cheap...


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

I was a very good boy for a while till I scored 5ers of Tempus maduros and Cubao maduros. Oh sweet relapse:first:


----------



## ramp23 (Sep 26, 2011)

Stayed away from the smokes this week. Bought a humidor and a cutter, though!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

ramp23 said:


> Stayed away from the smokes this week. Bought a humidor and a cutter, though!


That still counts though! Now you have to fill up the humidor you just got! Better get crackin :biggrin1:


----------



## ramp23 (Sep 26, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> That still counts though! Now you have to fill up the humidor you just got! Better get crackin :biggrin1:


Had to buy the humidor to store the smokes I bought last week!!!:humble:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

HAHA thats awesome. Now you'll need to buy another humi for the sticks you're gonna get this week! Time for some more coolidor's lol.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Loooooooool



rackir said:


> hi, my name is peter.
> 
> Earlier today i got an outbid notice on a 5 pack of diplomas, and since i was already well past my self appointed allowance, i was relieved to be outbid..........,,,,,,,and then i bid again.
> 
> Somebody make me stop!!!!!!!


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Because of cigarbid I had to set myself a $100 dollar budget a month for cigar related things. I have already hit my quota for this month so I will see if I can maintain it next month.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Good luck.



raylol16 said:


> Because of cigarbid I had to set myself a $100 dollar budget a month for cigar related things. I have already hit my quota for this month so I will see if I can maintain it next month.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't worry, after a year or two, you will have tried all the stix you feel like trying at cbid and you will migrate over to greener pastures. Then your panic attax will pass.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Not for me. As long as they continue to keep on selling Fuentes.



Stinkdyr said:


> Don't worry, after a year or two, you will have tried all the stix you feel like trying at cbid and you will migrate over to greener pastures. Then your panic attax will pass.


----------



## Kuch21 (Dec 3, 2010)

3 weeks clean


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

raylol16 said:


> Because of cigarbid I had to set myself a $100 dollar budget a month for cigar related things. I have already hit my quota for this month so I will see if I can maintain it next month.


I do this too, but find my budget is usually blown by the second day of the month.

:ss


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I do this too, but find my budget is usually blown by the second day of the month.
> 
> :ss


I know I have to wait till November to start again but I cant stop looking at cbid. Good thing there isn't anything up there right now that has caught my attention.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> I do this too, but find my budget is usually blown by the second day of the month.
> 
> :ss


HAH. Good for you.

My November budget is already blown too.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Cigarbid week finally finished. My damage for the week is a mere 96 cigars. I certainly don't have a problem at all. How many cigars fit comfortably in a 48 qt coolador again?


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I came real close to getting into deep shit with wife today thanks to my short attention span and cbid account. You always know you've screw up when you're praying for peopel to snipe your auctions at the last minute. 

Thankfully, they did. Way too close though.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Cigarbid week finally finished. My damage for the week is a mere 96 cigars. I certainly don't have a problem at all. How many cigars fit comfortably in a 48 qt coolador again?


A little math can figure this out for you:
Say all your cigars are rather large 6x60 so we'll assume they each take up a 6"x1"x1" space in your cooler. That's 6 in^3. 48 quarts is equivalent to 2772 in^3. Then you take 2772/6 = 462 cigars. But let's say you want to leave 10% of the volume for humidification and another 10% for wood. That leaves us with 0.8 * 2772 in^3 = 2217 in^3 of space which allows for 2217/6 = 369 rather large cigars.

If you're only going to store small petitie coronas you might want to adjust as that's going to make quite a difference.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Are you Asian? Cause that was pretty cool. :clap2:



anonobomber said:


> A little math can figure this out for you:
> Say all your cigars are rather large 6x60 so we'll assume they each take up a 6"x1"x1" space in your cooler. That's 6 in^3. 48 quarts is equivalent to 2772 in^3. Then you take 2772/6 = 462 cigars. But let's say you want to leave 10% of the volume for humidification and another 10% for wood. That leaves us with 0.8 * 2772 in^3 = 2217 in^3 of space which allows for 2217/6 = 369 rather large cigars.
> 
> If you're only going to store small petitie coronas you might want to adjust as that's going to make quite a difference.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Im officially taking a break. I have filled up a gallon tupperdor and a 50 ct humidor. I need help.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Missed volume for empty space. You need to have empty areas to allow airflow :wink:

Anyways, my first order for the last few months went this morning. The damage:
10 - Deisel UCs
10 - Tat Havana VIs
10 - Oliva Sampler
6 - Man O' War LE Box
1 - Stinky Tall Man O' War Ashtray


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> A little math can figure this out for you:
> Say all your cigars are rather large 6x60 so we'll assume they each take up a 6"x1"x1" space in your cooler. That's 6 in^3. 48 quarts is equivalent to 2772 in^3. Then you take 2772/6 = 462 cigars. But let's say you want to leave 10% of the volume for humidification and another 10% for wood. That leaves us with 0.8 * 2772 in^3 = 2217 in^3 of space which allows for 2217/6 = 369 rather large cigars.
> 
> If you're only going to store small petitie coronas you might want to adjust as that's going to make quite a difference.


There really isn't anything you can't find out on Puff. RG bump for you bro!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

budget? what's a budget? i don't need no stinkin budget! how the hell can you bid on a budget!!!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> A little math can figure this out for you:
> Say all your cigars are rather large 6x60 so we'll assume they each take up a 6"x1"x1" space in your cooler. That's 6 in^3. 48 quarts is equivalent to 2772 in^3. Then you take 2772/6 = 462 cigars. But let's say you want to leave 10% of the volume for humidification and another 10% for wood. That leaves us with 0.8 * 2772 in^3 = 2217 in^3 of space which allows for 2217/6 = 369 rather large cigars.


Way too cool!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

MrFuentes said:


> Are you Asian? Cause that was pretty cool. :clap2:


Nope, not Asian 



Danfish98 said:


> There really isn't anything you can't find out on Puff. RG bump for you bro!


Thanks!



gosh said:


> Way too cool!


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice...very nice.



FWTX said:


> budget? what's a budget? i don't need no stinkin budget! how the hell can you bid on a budget!!!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

wewt. got some Nub Dub's for a little under $5 a stick. Been seeing them at about $8 a stick online.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Please outbid me. I really really want this but my wife will kill me if i win, lol

Treasure Dome Humidor - 250 Capacity - CigarBid.com


----------



## Mihaipocorschi (Oct 29, 2011)

@maxilexi 
if nobody outbids you i might want to take it off your hands. I cannot use cigarbid or any other auction site due to my non-us cc but I'm looking for somebody to hook me up with stuff


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

maxlexi said:


> Please outbid me. I really really want this but my wife will kill me if i win, lol
> 
> Treasure Dome Humidor - 250 Capacity - CigarBid.com


I have that humidor. Holds humidity really well (I am using beads). Still not big enough though. Thanks to Cbid, went from a 30 ct to this 250 ct to a 100 qt cooler (which is excellent). I am sure it will serve you well if you end up winning it.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

getkennard said:


> I have that humidor. Holds humidity really well (I am using beads). Still not big enough though. Thanks to Cbid, went from a 30 ct to this 250 ct to a 100 qt cooler (which is excellent). I am sure it will serve you well if you end up winning it.


Im sure it will. If I win, im taking my credit card info off of cigarbid and going cold turkey. I have over 100 cigars already and now i just need one last great humidor to place all of them. Makes sense?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

maxlexi said:


> Im sure it will. If I win, im taking my credit card info off of cigarbid and going cold turkey. I have over 100 cigars already and now i just need one last great humidor to place all of them. Makes sense?


I feed bad for you, I was happy I got outbid on that auction...now that I now it's a fellow puffer in the same situation


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Staxed said:


> I feed bad for you, I was happy I got outbid on that auction...now that I now it's a fellow puffer in the same situation


Yeah, its ok. If i win it, im sure i can find a use for it.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Staxed said:


> I feed bad for you, I was happy I got outbid on that auction...now that I now it's a fellow puffer in the same situation


Being out-bid just means you get a chance to hit the bid button again!

WOOOOOOO! :cheer2::rofl::bounce:

:faint:


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Pianoman178 said:


> Being out-bid just means you get a chance to hit the bid button again!
> 
> WOOOOOOO! :cheer2::rofl::bounce:
> 
> :faint:


LOL


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Treasure Dome Humidor - 250 Capacity - CigarBid.com

I guess i really wanted the 250 count humidor since I went up another 50 dollars on my original bid of 56 bucks, but now I have enough room for my cigars for my pifs and trades for years to come. Im glad I got it. Now the hard part is telling my wife. Any way you think i can break it easy to the wifey.


----------



## Mihaipocorschi (Oct 29, 2011)

HONEY ... GREAT NEWS ... I just saved us a fortune. see this amazing humidor? i only spent us 100$ on it... it was once in a lifetime deal.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Mihaipocorschi said:


> HONEY ... GREAT NEWS ... I just saved us a fortune. see this amazing humidor? i only spent us 100$ on it... it was once in a lifetime deal.


Yup, I try that argument all the time, "Hunny, by buying 10 Camacho PE's for $100 on freefall I actually saved us like 300 bucks! Arn't you happy?"

The answer has yet to be yes.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Rackir said:


> Yup, I try that argument all the time, "Hunny, by buying 10 Camacho PE's for $100 on freefall I actually saved us like 300 bucks! Arn't you happy?"
> 
> The answer has yet to be yes.


I was going with, its an early birthday gift from me. My birthday is in May. Oh well, its worth a try.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

hey, at least you paid $5 less then the last guy! lol


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

maxlexi said:


> Any way you think i can break it easy to the wifey.


With Christmas just around the corner, you might try what I did.... :nod:

Several years ago there was a shotgun that I really, really wanted. After buying the gun (against my wife's wishes) I brought it home, wrapped it and placed it under the Christmas tree. :biggrin1:

Christmas morning and we're opening gifts, my excitement was obvious when unwrapping the shotgun and I yelled out "look what Santa brought me!!" There was nothing my wife could say with my son sitting next to me who was five years old at the time. :dunno:

Oh, wait a minute, I just remembered, a few years later she did say "sign here" on the divorce papers. On second thought, I may not be the right one to take advice from when it comes to wives..... :bolt:


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

I knew there was a reason I stay single. I can spend all of MY MONEY ON MYSELF and not have to answer for it.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm going to become an addict shortly...I can feel it.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

maxlexi said:


> Treasure Dome Humidor - 250 Capacity - CigarBid.com
> 
> I guess i really wanted the 250 count humidor since I went up another 50 dollars on my original bid of 56 bucks, but now I have enough room for my cigars for my pifs and trades for years to come. Im glad I got it. Now the hard part is telling my wife. Any way you think i can break it easy to the wifey.


i was following closely on that humidor a couple weeks ago and took my finger off the trigger. The lowest i saw on that 250 (which won the lot) $71-77 (6-7 treasure humidors). Instead i pulled a trigger on this: 
The Cordoba Humidor - 125 Capacity - CigarBid.com

Wish i didnt... i like glossy like humidors--oh well:dunno:. So i have a total of 3 humidors and 1 cooler. Crap i think im becoming a cigar hoarder and i only smoke once a week!


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

shotokun16 said:


> i was following closely on that humidor a couple weeks ago and took my finger off the trigger. The lowest i saw on that 250 (which won the lot) $71-77 (6-7 treasure humidors). Instead i pulled a trigger on this:
> The Cordoba Humidor - 125 Capacity - CigarBid.com
> 
> Wish i didnt... i like glossy like humidors--oh well:dunno:. So i have a total of 3 humidors and 1 cooler. Crap i think im becoming a cigar hoarder and i only smoke once a week!


Yeah the cordoba is nice too, but i needed the storage for my growing collection. lol. I didnt want to go to 106, now that i see its on a quick buy this week at 100, but its an investment so oh well. I cant wait to get it.

FYI, my wife was ok with it. I used the old, well you have a shoe closet filled to the brim, i like cigars and this is my hobby. She didnt give me too much trouble. Love her. Plus my in laws thinks its pretty cool, so i had that angle too. lol. How much beads should i use in this new humidor.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

NICE!

Heartfelt states 2268 according to their calculation (multiply your dimensions WxHxL or Depth?), i would double that amount so around:

*9 ounces*
*10 ounces*=ideal (more the better and reduces hydrating check)

NOTE: To achieve RH balance i would place your beads in all four corners of your humidor; also the middle. What i did to my 100 ct humidor i placed mesh bags that you can get from Art & Craft stores (Joann or Miachels) or Petsmart. BUT i have to confess that Don's recommendation on *pill boxes* works great. Go to any drug store get a m-sunday pill box and cut the lids off and it should look like this. 
_
(my droid likes to take angelic photos huh weird) _









Also on the bottom of this tray i have 3 mesh bags filled (wedding kinds that can store candy or aromatic herbs and incense) and one medium tube. So thats a crap load of beads and its been stable for over a month around 65%-70% (beads are 65% rh) and my humidor is right next to my window and weather fluctuates from 46F to 68F.


----------

